# Holy Smoke: Strawberry Diesel - 400w Waterfarm



## mr2shim (Jul 23, 2011)

So this will be my 2nd grow, first was under all cfl bulbs. Harvest was not too bad for a first timer. I'm growing in a 36"x20"x60" tent this time and using 400w mh and hps under a cooltube. Going to scrog too. Basically another SCOTTYBALLS inspired grow. More to come in the next couple weeks.

The water here is pretty bad so I'll probably be using store bought distilled water until I get a RO filter, or I may just use it the entire time. 70 cents a gallon for 001 ppm water. I dunno about that RO filter now, haha...


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jul 23, 2011)

pics? ive been wanting to try these seeds... however i just ordered

dinafem powerkush
dinafem blue hash plant
dinafem blue widow - freebie
dinafem moby dick - freebie
royal queen seeds amnesia haze
G13 Labs sour candy

all feminized! when i get em and they finish germing i'll get a journal going...

currently i have mind bender, grand daddy purple and purple goober growing


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll get pictures up when everything is ready. Thread is a few days early, I don't have everything setup yet but I will soon. My first grow journal is in my signature.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 24, 2011)

waterfarm will be here tomorrow, same with tent. Light, fan & filter gonna be Wednesday. Pretty excited to do a grow in a tent. Seed is germinating in rockwool, it's already cracked and the taproot is 1/4" or so long. Put it in the rockwool last night so it's moving along faster than I thought. I tested out some bagseed and it took 3 days to pop so I'm ahead of schedule a bit so it's looking like I'm going to be using CFL bulbs until I get the light setup. Still need to build a scrog screen. Probably will be doing that in the next few days. Going to be using gen hydro's 3 part nutes until I get my FloraNova Bloom that apparently is taking forever to ship.

Excitement is in the air.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 24, 2011)

Subbed, we're along the same lines.. also using 3part GH.

you should put this thread in your sig too.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 24, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Subbed, we're along the same lines.. also using 3part GH.
> 
> you should put this thread in your sig too.


Thanks for the sub, I'll check your out too and thanks for reminding me about the signature


----------



## james gordon (Jul 25, 2011)

can anyone tell me how tall the strawb diesel grows???


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

It's medium height.. so around 2 1/2 to 4 feet tall.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep, it doesn't get too tall, but it's not that short either. So, waterfarm arrived no problems. Tent however, I can not say the same. Sender put wrong address so I had to go to UPS and correct it but it was still on the truck so I have to wait for him to go back or he might bring it by today, who knows. Hopefully he will bring it by. Seed is ready to go into farm but farm is not ready for seed. THIS is annoying, but shit happens.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 25, 2011)

Just threw it into the waterfarm, had to leave it in the rockwool. It got too far along and the tap root already had a ton of mini roots growing out from it, going to upload a picture from my phone in a few since I have yet to pick up a cable for my camera.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 25, 2011)

and here they are...


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey man - looking good so far! Is the root already grown into the rockwool? Not to worry though, once it stands up in there it'll be fine. The exact same thing happened to me with the water - I started out buying water at the grocery store for the rez, but once it starting using over a gallon in a day, that was no longer an option... We use our RO water filter for drinking water too, so it was a valuable purchase. I wouldn't worry too much about the Flora Nova being late - you won't need it for about a week or two yet... Remember that the RO water you buy in the store will need to be pH adjusted, as it usually is about 7.5 pH... Also, don't worry about the screen for a good month yet - do some LST early on if you need to as well - that also will buy you more time before the screen is needed. Same goes for your 400w light - the CFL will be all it needs for the first week or so... hope that helps! Good luck - I'm following along! =)


----------



## james gordon (Jul 25, 2011)

ok i got 4 pots that are 53cm tall, my tent is 180cm h X 1m sq. im growing 4 strawberry diesel and just read that they grow 160cm PLUS.............when i see medium height i think 1meter. these are not going to fit into my tent with the light needing to be 30cm away the max i can grow my plants too is 1m. do these plants really get that big?? i guess i could just put them into flower when they get to 30cm or so...does this sound correct so far? how badly will this effect total yield??


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 26, 2011)

I see why you guys stack the rocks to the top. Water splashes everywhere. The shell fell off this morning and I can see the first sets of leaves(I forget what they are called) Not the actual leaves. The first two that show up. Yea the root has already grown pretty deep into the rockwool so I'm just going to leave it be. I do need to ph adjust the water, I'm not too worried about pH right now, it was around 7.0, I need to get some pH down though. I was going to build the screen anyways, it shouldn't take long and prob will only cost 5 bucks, so when comes time I will be ready for it. I completely forgot about pH up and down so I need to go run out and get that later today. ppms were around 150. The water before I poured it into the waterfarm was 0, so the hydroton kicked the ppms up by 150. 

I have a PUR filter on the faucet, it does drop the ppms of the water a bit and it tastes quite a bit better. I may end up using that water once things get moving. I used unfiltered well water for the soil grow and I had no idea what the ppms were then.

Just a little note. The tent I'm using is lighthouse hydro, it's a pretty nice tent. Got it for cheap, it does have a few places where light leaks through, but it's barley noticeable.

and for the record I put the seed in wet *non bleached* coffee filter Saturday, then in the rockwool Sunday. It sprouted Sunday afternoon, and I put it in the waterfarm Monday afternoon so that will be day 1. Today will be day 2.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

james gordon said:


> ok i got 4 pots that are 53cm tall, my tent is 180cm h X 1m sq. im growing 4 strawberry diesel and just read that they grow 160cm PLUS.............when i see medium height i think 1meter. these are not going to fit into my tent with the light needing to be 30cm away the max i can grow my plants too is 1m. do these plants really get that big?? i guess i could just put them into flower when they get to 30cm or so...does this sound correct so far? how badly will this effect total yield??


Start training them, theres different techniques, TONS, to meet your height regulation.
LSTing, Topping, FIMing, Supercropping, ect ect ect...


----------



## kriznarf (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey mr2shim, subbed up for the ride. Best of luck with the grow. I'm a big fan of the SCOTTYBALLS grows. Starting up my first waterfarm/scrog grow right now, too. Should be posting a journal shortly, though I want to be sure my seed germs and takes to the hydroton before I start the documentation.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Hey mr2shim, subbed up for the ride. Best of luck with the grow. I'm a big fan of the SCOTTYBALLS grows. Starting up my first waterfarm/scrog grow right now, too. Should be posting a journal shortly, though I want to be sure my seed germs and takes to the hydroton before I start the documentation.


Cool. Send me a link when you get things rolling.

The light, fan and filter setup cam for my grow. It was a bitch to install in a 36"x20" space, but I got it done. Temps are at 84 F, they went up from 79 F. MH is seriously bright compared to the cfl bubs I used for last grow. Cool tube is perfect for the tent, at first I thought it was going to not be that good and I should of bought a hood, but given the space a hood would have been impossible to install with an 18: carbon filter and a fan. Will be posting pictures later, I need to lay down for a while. Fan is louder than I expected, may need to look into ways to quite it a bit.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 27, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I see why you guys stack the rocks to the top. Water splashes everywhere. The shell fell off this morning and I can see the first sets of leaves(I forget what they are called) Not the actual leaves. The first two that show up. Yea the root has already grown pretty deep into the rockwool so I'm just going to leave it be. I do need to ph adjust the water, I'm not too worried about pH right now, it was around 7.0, I need to get some pH down though. I was going to build the screen anyways, it shouldn't take long and prob will only cost 5 bucks, so when comes time I will be ready for it. I completely forgot about pH up and down so I need to go run out and get that later today. ppms were around 150. The water before I poured it into the waterfarm was 0, so the hydroton kicked the ppms up by 150.
> 
> I have a PUR filter on the faucet, it does drop the ppms of the water a bit and it tastes quite a bit better. I may end up using that water once things get moving. I used unfiltered well water for the soil grow and I had no idea what the ppms were then.
> 
> ...


Cool, looking good so far man! Those first small leaves are cotelydons I think. I had the exact same issue with my water ppms at the start - the hydroton indeed does that to your water for the first bit - don't sweat it, no harm no foul in the long run and it doesn't effect anything that early on. You'll notice during your first few rez changes that the hydroton leaves some sediment at the bottom of the rez as well, but since it's 'inert', there's not an issue with it harming the plant. I rinsed my hydroton twice before starting mine, and it still caused an increase in ppms... after this first round, the hydroton will be 'seasoned', and when it's re-used, it won't do that anymore. The waterfarm 'splashing' is another thing I ran into, but as you said, the more hydroton you have filled right up to the bottom of the drip-ring, the less splashing. I noticed it will _still_ splash a bit though, and once it's been in there for a few months, you'll notice build-up on your tent floor from the nuted water 'misting' or 'splashing' irratically over the edge of the bucket and creating a discolored film on the bottom of the tent...no big.

Edit: Looking at your pics - looks almost identical to what mine looked like when I started!! 



mr2shim said:


> Cool. Send me a link when you get things rolling.
> 
> The light, fan and filter setup cam for my grow. It was a bitch to install in a 36"x20" space, but I got it done. Temps are at 84 F, they went up from 79 F. MH is seriously bright compared to the cfl bubs I used for last grow. Cool tube is perfect for the tent, at first I thought it was going to not be that good and I should of bought a hood, but given the space a hood would have been impossible to install with an 18: carbon filter and a fan. Will be posting pictures later, I need to lay down for a while. Fan is louder than I expected, may need to look into ways to quite it a bit.


Right on man - sounds like you're good to go! Yeah, the big HID light is def a ton brighter - and I see your temps are now a tad high. 84 shouldn't be too bad, although any higher and you may notice slower growth. Do you have a passive intake? (vents in the bottom-sides of the tent) Can't wait to see the pics! I think we have the same camera! =)


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

A little help would be nice, I pulled out the rockwool to see if the root had came through and it did. Then the very tip of it, probably 1/32" broke off. The root was still coming through, should it be ok or? Haven't had this happen before.



Dayzt said:


> Right on man - sounds like you're good to go! Yeah, the big HID light is def a ton brighter - and I see your temps are now a tad high. 84 shouldn't be too bad, although any higher and you may notice slower growth. Do you have a passive intake? (vents in the bottom-sides of the tent) Can't wait to see the pics! I think we have the same camera! =)


All pics taken so far have been with my camera phone. I have a Rebel XT. I actually saved one of your pictures to my desktop and noticed you have a T3i. So jealous I am.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, from what I read about tap root tips breaking off. Almost every thread I read the plant recovered. So I'm not gonna worry about it. No, it's not passive, cool tube and a 4" inline fan.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

pics of finished setup, took my about 4 hours to do it all myself. I can tell you it is NOT easy trying to hang a 18 pound,18" long filter by yourself. I actually like the yo-yo hangers. Once you figure out how they work it's pretty simple. I have a total of 26" of grow space from the top of the waterfarm to the bottom of the light. Tent is 5ft tall so I expected about that much. I assume the pant shouldn't get much taller than 2ft I'm guessing with scrog and all.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice work man - the first thing that comes to mind is your ballast sitting in the bottom of the tent. If you haven't yet, be sure to relocate it outside the tent - that will drop your temps in there quite a lot. What is the CFM rating on your inline fan?

I hear ya about hangin that beasty 18" filter - I had a buddy help out with that, can't imagine doing it myself!! A quick tip I learned afterwards with hanging it though, is to loosely put the 2 ties (or straps) around the tent bar first, then slip the filter into the straps so it's hanging like a sling - then tighten each side until taught.

It sounds like you have plenty of head-room in there. Maybe try tieing it down (LST) during veg to spread it out some and then even more with the screen...worked for me. =) 

Overall though - lookin super! I'm sure your root is fine - keep her moist in the next few days and it'll pull through!


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Nice work man - the first thing that comes to mind is your ballast sitting in the bottom of the tent. If you haven't yet, be sure to relocate it outside the tent - that will drop your temps in there quite a lot. What is the CFM rating on your inline fan?
> 
> I hear ya about hangin that beasty 18" filter - I had a buddy help out with that, can't imagine doing it myself!! A quick tip I learned afterwards with hanging it though, is to loosely put the 2 ties (or straps) around the tent bar first, then slip the filter into the straps so it's hanging like a sling - then tighten each side until taught.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I was planning on moving the ballast out of the tent. It's getting pretty hot in there and the ballast is getting really warm. Temps were just at 87, so I think it's time to move it out. The room it's in is around 74ish degrees. Yea, it sucked trying to hang that filter alone but whatcha gonna do.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

Light leaks! I hate them. Throw in a 400w and light leaks like a bitch. 26w cfl had 0 light leaks


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, mine does that a bit too - along the threads of the seams in places. Not to worry though, as long as the light on the outside of the tent isn't 'intense' like the 400w inside, it won't matter.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Yeah, mine does that a bit too - along the threads of the seams in places. Not to worry though, as long as the light on the outside of the tent isn't 'intense' like the 400w inside, it won't matter.


Yea, it's not bad. Kind of annoying, because I was expecting 100% lightproof but what is? I'm really amazed at the cool tube and how cool it keeps that MH.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's an old pic of my bigger tent from one of my previous grows - this shows how I had 2 reflector-style 600w cooltubes ducted together and cooled with 1 filter. The filter has a fan built into it, but I don't think it was strong enough to cool both of those lights... I'm using the filter from this picture, in my small tent now, and I bought another filter the same size, but with a seperate 440 CFM blower fan to run the filter and cool the lights in my next dual waterfarm grow - same setup as this though - same idea.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Here's an old pic of my bigger tent from one of my previous grows - this shows how I had 2 reflector-style 600w cooltubes ducted together and cooled with 1 filter. The filter has a fan built into it, but I don't think it was strong enough to cool both of those lights... I'm using the filter from this picture, in my small tent now, and I bought another filter the same size, but with a seperate 440 CFM blower fan to run the filter and cool the lights in my next dual waterfarm grow - same setup as this though - same idea.
> 
> View attachment 1709042


That's a pretty monster setup. Nice though. I went ahead and moved the ballast out of the tent. That thing was getting pretty warm and pushing temps close to 90.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 28, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> What is the CFM rating on your inline fan?


It's 190 cfm


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 28, 2011)

This is from yesterday. It's about twice that size today so I can assume the tap root is just fine.


----------



## OGPanda (Jul 28, 2011)

Its a baby girl!!


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 28, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Its a baby girl!!


wat. It's a femenized seed but it's way too early to tell if it has hermied or not.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 28, 2011)

This is day 4 from seed cracking..


----------



## bookechu (Jul 28, 2011)

Sub'd, I definitely want to try one of these


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 28, 2011)

bookechu said:


> Sub'd, I definitely want to try one of these


Thanks! I've wanted to grow strawberry diesel for years! The seeds were sold out everywhere for the longest time and as soon as I seen they were back in stock I had to grab me some. Next im'a do Nirvana Ice, then prob a G13 strain. That is, if this grow is successful in this setup.

I'm amazed at how big it already is for only have cracked Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 28, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> This is day 4 from seed cracking..
> 
> View attachment 1710223


Awesome man - looking really great!!  I know exactly how you feel with watching how fast it's growing right now...exciting every time you open the tent! =)

Are you rotating some water through the bottom in through the top every now and then? That's how I would keep the root moist at that stage - bend the drain-tube down and siphon some water into a small cup, and pour it in through the top right at the base of the stem...repeat 4-5 times.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 28, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Awesome man - looking really great!!  I know exactly how you feel with watching how fast it's growing right now...exciting every time you open the tent! =)
> 
> Are you rotating some water through the bottom in through the top every now and then? That's how I would keep the root moist at that stage - bend the drain-tube down and siphon some water into a small cup, and pour it in through the top right at the base of the stem...repeat 4-5 times.


Yea, I don't do that. I'ma start though, I do check the ppm and ph level and pour water back in over or next to the rockwool. Thanks, I wish I was as far along as you. 3 months is killer!


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 29, 2011)

Taped shut all of the vents on the tent, took some 4" duct and ran it from the bottom 4" hole to the outside so that would be the only way for air to go in. Helped with temps a lot, they stay at 84F all day. As low as I can get it with the 400w inside this small space. I'd either have to get a bigger cfm fan or a portable a/c which I don't plan on doing.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 29, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Taped shut all of the vents on the tent, took some 4" duct and ran it from the bottom 4" hole to the outside so that would be the only way for air to go in. Helped with temps a lot, they stay at 84F all day. As low as I can get it with the 400w inside this small space. I'd either have to get a bigger cfm fan or a portable a/c which I don't plan on doing.


Nice - one other thing you can do (at least this is what I do) - put a small fan at the outside-end of that 4" ducting you just installed, so it pushes extra fresh-air into the tent. I remember you saying the temps outside the tent are already fairly high though (74ish I think you'd said), so that may not help much but it may bring your temps down a bit more. I know this will than nullify your intake as 'passive', but it's a way to try and get cooler fresh-air into the tent... you can see mine at the back-left bottom of the tent - I try to point the ducting up and to the center of the tent, which give some nice breeze below your (future) canopy.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

Lookin good, I can tell you're about a day ahead of me.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 29, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Lookin good, I can tell you're about a day ahead of me.


Yea, you have a ton of plants.  Gonna have to follow your grow as well. SCROG screen is built. Wasn't too bad. I don't have many tools here so I had the wood cut at the hardware store and used zip ties to tie down the wire screen. Looks pretty nice.

This is a dream grow for me, I've always wanted to grow straberry diesel and always wanted to use a 400w in a tent so everything has been going right so far, and I plan on keeping up the trend. Even have some backups in case it tries to hermie. My last grow, the bubblelicious tried to hermie but I used "Dutch Masters: Reverse" and it killed every ball sack on the entire plant and it turned out just fine and 100% female.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys think I have enough vertical for the entire grow? It measures 26" from top of waterfarm to light and here is day 5 from seed sprouting.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

It might be close but I think you should be fine, gonna have some work in store though.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 29, 2011)

steeZz said:


> It might be close but I think you should be fine, gonna have some work in store though.


Yea, I can get a few more inches though..


----------



## CatfishBilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Subbed.. I think this was mentioned, but you cant cool a hot hid with hot air.. i tried for too long, now i cut a hole in the floor to suck air from the crawl space. That and put a window ac in there, lol. Good luck, ill be watching ;]


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 29, 2011)

CatfishBilly said:


> Subbed.. I think this was mentioned, but you cant cool a hot hid with hot air.. i tried for too long, now i cut a hole in the floor to suck air from the crawl space. That and put a window ac in there, lol. Good luck, ill be watching ;]


Oh yea I know. It's hard cooling cfl bulbs with hot air. Hot air doesn't usually = cooler temps.  Thanks for the sub!


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 30, 2011)

Changed the res this morning, ppms were up to 450, not sure why, so I emptied and added 0 ppm water through the hydroton which took the ppms up to 38 and added 1 tsp of nova bloom. So ppm is at 210 after subtracting 38. ph is 5.5 and temps are still kind of high at 84ish


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Lookin good mr2 - no worries about those ppms being a bit high - it's still from the hydroton at this point, but it's not effecting your plants yet. Be sure to keep pouring cups of water through from the drain tube to keep the new roots moist. The hydroton does that naturally, but I found that at the start it doesn't transfer the water as well as it does later on, so I like to pour some straight over the stem in the middle to ensure it stays wet in the center. (okay, i'm kinda baked...sorry for the babbling..lol)


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 30, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Lookin good mr2 - no worries about those ppms being a bit high - it's still from the hydroton at this point, but it's not effecting your plants yet. Be sure to keep pouring cups of water through from the drain tube to keep the new roots moist. The hydroton does that naturally, but I found that at the start it doesn't transfer the water as well as it does later on, so I like to pour some straight over the stem in the middle to ensure it stays wet in the center. (okay, i'm kinda baked...sorry for the babbling..lol)


Yea, I've been doing that a lot more now. I noticed the rockwool does get a bit dry if I don't. Plants first 2 leaves are about twice the size they were yesterday so it's making good progress. Today is the 7th day since I put it in the coffee filter, 6th since it cracked.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 30, 2011)

I may end up buying a portable ac for the room the tent is in or a window ac. Temps are anywhere from 84 to 87 in the tent. It should be cooling off here soon outside so that will help. Temps don't seem to be affecting the plant at all so I may be worrying too much. 

Guess I'll start tagging these day by day for anyone who is curious about daily growth or whatever.

*Day 6
Temp: 84
PPM: 210
pH: 5.5
*


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 31, 2011)

*Day 7
Temp: 84
PPM: 230
pH: 5.8

*



Prolly will wait a few days before I post a new picture. That is my screen Only cost like 4 dollars to build. and took 15-20 minutes? Mostly because it's a bitch to unwrap chicken wire.

I don't have any power tools so I went to lowes and had the wood cut for .25 cents a cut, two pieces of 1x2x8' and 4 cuts so all in all the wood was a buck a piece and a buck for the cuts, so that's 3 bucks total. A crap ton cheaper than going out and buying a saw


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 1, 2011)

I was thinking about vegging for 25 days because of my 26" of space to the light, which in reality I only have about 18-20" because I don't want them touching the light. Think I should veg for less?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sub'd been waiting for someone to do a Strawberry Diesel grow once again it is absolutely one of my alltime favorites the bag appeal the taste the stench oh the sweet sweaty fruity stench i love this strain and i have not seen many if any good grows on it my experience comes from buying it and i dont buy much of any bud these days but if it came arong again id do it again...Good luck on it cant wait to see how it works out for you..great choice!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Sub'd been waiting for someone to do a Strawberry Diesel grow once again it is absolutely one of my alltime favorites the bag appeal the taste the stench oh the sweet sweaty fruity stench i love this strain and i have not seen many if any good grows on it my experience comes from buying it and i dont buy much of any bud these days but if it came arong again id do it again...Good luck on it cant wait to see how it works out for you..great choice!


Yea, I haven't seen a good Strawberry Diesel grow either. I plan on doing exactly what I did last grow and update regularly. Still doing a lot of reading, I don't know a crap ton about hydro so it's a learning process for me too. I love straw diesel, probably the best smoke I've had.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I must aggree with you on that...For me its BLZ and SD


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 2, 2011)

A little yellowing is going on at the tips of the first sets of leaves. It happened with the sour cream on my last grow so I'm not too worried about it. Other than that, she's growing very fast, no roots coming out of the bottom yet but it's only been 9 days since sprout so I think it will be a couple more weeks. I plan on switching the light out on the 18th of this month so that will be a 25 day veg to keep the plant from getting too tall during flower. 

I may end up lowering the scrog screen to about 6" above waterfarm and fit a fill hose on a gallon jug. it so I can add water through the screen. Not too sure on that yet, just a brainstorm I had.


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 2, 2011)

From what I've read it's a N def. I have the same problem, but its only effecting two plants. Maybe its a negative phenom. Despite the yellowing on the first leaves, mine are growing fairly decent. I am like you, not going to worry about it. ;]


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally got a cable for my camera. I hate that you can't find one for like 3 dollars so I had to buy those stupid universal usb cables for 15. Oh well.. My DSLR makes the plant's leaves look lighter than what they really are. Still fiddling around with aperture and exposure to see what's best for the 400w MH. and I was test fitting the scrog screen. Fits in there well and comes out easy using removable zip ties. 






Day 9 from sprout.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 2, 2011)

looking good in there!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2011)

im subbed.....


interested to see what the temps do when the canopy causes you to raise the light higer


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> im subbed.....
> 
> 
> interested to see what the temps do when the canopy causes you to raise the light higer


temps actually don't change. I usually have the light as high as it goes and the temps are at 84ish. I bought a window ac and that took the temp down in the tent to 76 inside the tent.

tomorrow is day 11 and it looks like it's not going to look like my other cfl plants did at day 11. I wonder if they grow faster under cfls during veg because you can keep the lights a lot closer.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2011)

ahh window ac OK  sweet


wait til you get your first fan leaf then it will take off and develop into a bush in a week 

and yeah a lot of people that have been doin this for a while don't veg with HIDs... they use floros for the clear cut type of operations... that being said I used MH for my seedlings last run and they did just fine... However I am buying a small floro setup to veg out my seedlings next... I figure less power, closer/cooler light, & tiny compact nodes in veg.

The light is a little easier on their tiny little baby leaves  But sure enough after like 2-3 weeks a plant is ready to benefit from an HID. Very small window, but if your doing grow after grow after grow Floros for seedlings/clones becomes more and more ideal 

HID won't harm them at all, it just isn't 100% the kind of light you want for seedling babies.....

and yes this is probably why your CFL's did marginally better at this stage.... though once you get the fan leaves under the HID they grow like they NEVER did with cfls


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> ahh window ac OK  sweet
> 
> 
> wait til you get your first fan leaf then it will take off and develop into a bush in a week
> ...


Yea, I noticed when I grew with CFL's that it grew great the first few weeks then it didn't go as good as I thought it would using CFL's for flowering. It didn't take off like those hps grows do, even 150w hps seemed to grow faster and bigger than my 200 watts of cfl bulbs. 3 more weeks under the HM, I MAY switch to a few cfl's but i highly doubt I will. It's a hassle to figure out how to mount those things. I'd almost rather buy a big ass cfl bulb, but for 80 bucks. I'm doubting it. 

I dropped my cool tube to a few inches away from the plant. With the ac on full blast the tent stays around 77 and the bulb isn't even hot. It's almost like having a cfl bulb in the tent as far as heat output.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah I wanted a cool tube but I couldn't find one that would fit in a 2x2x5.3 ... so i figure i'm just waiting until I get a 3x3x6 and just buying new everything  .....future future..... of course...


btw: cfl/ real fluros...






ideal with lots of seedlings.. im going to get one half that size for veg for 2 plants, and then flower under 250w hortilux hps... this is what im choosing to do after vegging with MH once  you may go down the same route who knows


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I wanted a cool tube but I couldn't find one that would fit in a 2x2x5.3 ... so i figure i'm just waiting until I get a 3x3x6 and just buying new everything  .....future future..... of course...
> 
> 
> btw: cfl/ real fluros...
> ...


Yea, I had a really hard time finding a cool tube that could fit into a 20x36. It JUST fits, but it fits.  I think next time around I might grab a 200w cfl and throw it in the cool tube.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 4, 2011)

So a tip of the leaf broke this morning. Nothing major, just doesn't look as purdy. Had it happen last grow as well. Didn't seem to affect plant or slow down growth. After having the light lowered for a day. I didn't really notice much difference except a few extra degrees on the thermometer so I raised it back up. Wish day 25 would hurry up and get here! Almost half way there. 

Thinking the leafs changing is a bit of overnute. I should of ran just straight water for the first 2 weeks or like 1/4 tsp for 2 gallons. So I'm going to flush it out today and not add nutes until next week or depending on how it looks.


Day 11

View attachment 1719851


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 4, 2011)

Flushed out and added 1/4 tsp of nutes for 2 gallons. Took ppms up to 175 from 0. Poured water into the res and not over the hydroton so the ppms will probably rise over the next few days. Interested to see how it does with next to no nutes. Waterfarm and hydro is definitely a learning experience.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 5, 2011)

looks fine just a little toasty from nutes... 

should start eating more after a few more nodes


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea, already looks better. I see no more nute burn showing up after the flush. Looks like growth is starting to speed up a little. Roots may be getting close to the bottom of the bucket. Prolly will be another week though.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 5, 2011)

Growth exploded last night. Very noticeable. 

ppm is 200 and ph is 6.4


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

Your seedling is exactly in the same stage as my seedlings.
lovin it, only difference is yours seems a little stronger, i just put a fan on mine to give them some strength.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 5, 2011)

Took some pics of the roots popping out of the rockwool. Still nothing out of the top bucket yet which is expected since it's not even 2 weeks along.

Something I forgot to say in the beginning. I'm not doing 18/6 light cycle, I'm trying 16/8 to see how it does. So far it looks like the extra 2 hours of dark isn't slowing down growth.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 5, 2011)

Great looking roots - she's nice and healthy! It will still take a bit for the roots to reach the rez, but it should be any day now!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Took some pics of the roots popping out of the rockwool. Still nothing out of the top bucket yet which is expected since it's not even 2 weeks along.
> 
> Something I forgot to say in the beginning. I'm not doing 18/6 light cycle, I'm trying 16/8 to see how it does. So far it looks like the extra 2 hours of dark isn't slowing down growth.
> 
> View attachment 1721569


looking great and root look healthy


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 6, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Great looking roots - she's nice and healthy! It will still take a bit for the roots to reach the rez, but it should be any day now!


Thanks I'm pretty excited to see a root poke through the bottom. Still nothing yet. Plant still seems to be suffering from a bit of nute burn as far as I can tell. It does appear to be doing a lot better though. At least I learned something. No nutes for the first couple weeks. Something I was unsure about in the beginning and now I know. 



hellraizer30 said:


> looking great and root look healthy


Thanks, this morning a root was poking through the top of the rockwool aiming for the bottom.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 7, 2011)

Today is the 14th day since seed sprouting. 

PPM is sitting right at 200. It went up to 220 the day before so I assume that means the plant is taking in nutes finally. Not going to add any nutes for a week or so. pH is a bit high at 7.0. Prolly going to go out and buy a bottle of pH down.


----------



## theoldmerchant (Aug 7, 2011)

Never seen strawberry diesel. I'm down to watch her grow. Looks good dude.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 7, 2011)

theoldmerchant said:


> Never seen strawberry diesel. I'm down to watch her grow. Looks good dude.


Thanks for the sub. It's said to have a huge yield so I'm excited to see and grow strawberry diesel. I could not find one good grow journal on it so I guess I'm breaking new ground for those who wanted to see it.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a note. The new leaves that are growing in are about as long as the first two leaves that grew in. Grew a lot today since I lowered the light to about 3" away from the top. Heat isn't an issue because with the ac on and the cool tube the light doesn't get hot at all. I can probably get it 2" from the top and have heat not be an issue. Wish I could of had the light that low from the top but I don't think the seedling needed that much light, everyday it seems like it needs more and the leaves are turning up towards the light more and more everyday.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 8, 2011)

Root has appeared through the bottom of the top bucket! We're gonna be rolling here soon.. Growth was pretty amazing last night. I checked last night before lights went out and there was no root coming through so it all went down during the 8 hours of dark.

Day 15


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 8, 2011)

Topped off the res with some nute water. 1/4 tsp per gallon. ppm of nute water is 150 and pH was 5.8. Added to res ppm stayed same at 240 and pH went down from 7.0 to 6.5, added about a half a gallon. Not sure if I'm going to continue to use distilled water through out if it's drinking 1/2 gallon every day and a half right now. Around full flower it could drink over a gallon a day which can get expensive. I'll probably test how it does with water from the PUR filter soon. If it likes it then I guess I have nothing to worry about then.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 8, 2011)

3 hours later, pretty big jump. Can't imagine how much more will be there in a few days.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> 3 hours later, pretty big jump. Can't imagine how much more will be there in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 1726266


Hey there little root!!! Now's when it starts to get a little more exciting!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 8, 2011)

That root is probably close to 5" long now and another one has showed up. Come one come all I guess.  Can't wait to check in the morning to see the difference during lights off.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 9, 2011)

pH was kind of high so I changed the res with 2 gallons of nute solution. 1 tsp for 2 gallons.. pH is 5.6 and ppm is 185 See how the plant likes it. Finally figured out a method of changing res without taking bucket out of tent. Use a low profile plastic pan that holds about a gallon so I have to dump it twice. All in all it only took 10 minutes to completely change.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's another pic of my setup I took with my DSLR..



and a pic of the plant @ Day 16



Appears to be liking the nute solution I made up. Will maybe bump the ppms up to around 300 by weeks end.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 9, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Topped off the res with some nute water. 1/4 tsp per gallon. ppm of nute water is 150 and pH was 5.8. Added to res ppm stayed same at 240 and pH went down from 7.0 to 6.5, added about a half a gallon. Not sure if I'm going to continue to use distilled water through out if it's drinking 1/2 gallon every day and a half right now. Around full flower it could drink over a gallon a day which can get expensive. I'll probably test how it does with water from the PUR filter soon. If it likes it then I guess I have nothing to worry about then.


Have you tested the PPMs of your tap? I used to buy alot of distilled water too, tested my tap and got 35 ppm...I use tap now


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 9, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Have you tested the PPMs of your tap? I used to buy alot of distilled water too, tested my tap and got 35 ppm...I use tap now


yep, tests at anywhere from 210-230 Average tap water according to the back of my tester. Shits nasty. I either drink from the PUR filter(helps a little) or buy gallons of distilled water.

I'm gonna do a test tomorrow on some water that has been sitting out for 2 days. Going to add 1 tsp of nova bloom to a gallon to see where ppms go from the baseline of the water. Yesterday ppm of that water was 200, haven't checked it today. Will check it in the morning.


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 9, 2011)

I take my tap water and fill my empty gallon jugs half way and let them set for a day with the cap off, then i take my distilled and fill it the other half. Makes my tap water manageable, and instead of $1.09 a gallon it cuts that in half. Just a thought to cut your monthly distilled water bill down some.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 9, 2011)

CatfishBilly said:


> I take my tap water and fill my empty gallon jugs half way and let them set for a day with the cap off, then i take my distilled and fill it the other half. Makes my tap water manageable, and instead of $1.09 a gallon it cuts that in half. Just a thought to cut your monthly distilled water bill down some.


Thanks, that's a pretty good idea. I'm gonna have to give that a try. Cheapest I found for a gallon was 70 cents. Not too bad but still a lot for water.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Thanks, that's a pretty good idea. I'm gonna have to give that a try. Cheapest I found for a gallon was 70 cents. Not too bad but still a lot for water.


Tried, didn't go too well. Will be sticking to distilled water for a little bit longer. I tried 2 methods. First was adding 1/2 gallon of tap to distilled and then adding nutes. Well, the ppms of that was close to 500 with only 1/2 tsp of nutes added to the gallon and pH was very high @ 7.5ish

Other method was to add 1 tsp of nute to a gallon and pH down if needed. Apparently pH down doesn't work out that well after adding nutes so I need to leave out anotehr gallon of water for a couple days then add pH down FIRST.  ppms of that was 650ish and pH was no better at 7.0

Also, when I changed the res yesterday pH was at 5.6 but now it's up to 6.5 and I haven't seen it any lower but plant does not seem to mind the higher than ideal pH levels for hydro. Plant seems to like a high pH level. Need to figure out why, it's not affecting anything but it does make me curious.


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Darn, my tap starts out at 200ppm, 7ph, after the 50/50 mix it goes down to 110ppm. I just add nutes to 100 below my target. My nutes drop my ph to 6. So adding the ph up brings my ppm up 100 and keeps my ph at 7.2-7.4. But thats soil. Hydro is a different animal to me. Hope you find a solution.

oh correct me if i am wrong, but the ppm of the tap water being a little high isnt bad because it has nutes built in right?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

CatfishBilly said:


> Darn, my tap starts out at 200ppm, 7ph, after the 50/50 mix it goes down to 110ppm. I just add nutes to 100 below my target. My nutes drop my ph to 6. So adding the ph up brings my ppm up 100 and keeps my ph at 7.2-7.4. But thats soil. Hydro is a different animal to me. Hope you find a solution.
> 
> oh correct me if i am wrong, but the ppm of the tap water being a little high isnt bad because it has nutes built in right?


Yea, there's something in the water but I have no idea what it is. That's the problem. Could be an ass ton of sodium, could be a ton of iron. I have no idea which is bad.


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 10, 2011)

also, ive heard that you must ph AFTER you nute. If not your nutes will throw your ph out of whack. and the more nutes you have in the rez the more ph up or down you must use.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

CatfishBilly said:


> also, ive heard that you must ph AFTER you nute. If not your nutes will throw your ph out of whack. and the more nutes you have in the rez the more ph up or down you must use.


ah. I added pH down after I added the Nova Bloom. It's weird, when I add Nova to distilled water it drops pH down to 5.5, but when added to the 100% tap it didn't budge hardly. I put in probably 10ml of pH down which on the bottle it says 5ml treats 25gallons!


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Your tap must have a buffer in it. Two more options, rain water..... or RO water, distilled in bulk.. lol 

Its funny, my water is undrinkable, tastes weird, and smells. But it seems to be ok for plants in soil.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

CatfishBilly said:


> Your tap must have a buffer in it. Two more options, rain water..... or RO water, distilled in bulk.. lol
> 
> Its funny, my water is undrinkable, tastes weird, and smells. But it seems to be ok for plants in soil.


Will probably go with the distilled in bulk. It doesn't rain a whole lot here so that is out of the question. May try to boil a gallon and see where that gets the pH and ppm. I calculated I'd need something like 65 gallons of water to complete the grow. @ .70 cents a gal. about 45-50 bucks. Cheaper than RO system.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 10, 2011)

You can call your water company and ask them whats in the water when it leaves the plant, they will tell you. Ask them if they use a buffer, and what PH it is. You may have to go in and ask for it, by law they test and make it public every month. I am a plant operator myself.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> You can call your water company and ask them whats in the water when it leaves the plant, they will tell you. Ask them if they use a buffer, and what PH it is. You may have to go in and ask for it, by law they test and make it public every month. I am a plant operator myself.


oh nice. Thanks I will do that. The water here comes from the local river which ironically enough the waste treatment plant released a statement the other week they were going to be dumping 60% purified water into the river or some shit like that.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 10, 2011)

My buddy here works at the waste water plant...He actually brings the outflow home in 5 gallon buckets and feeds his plants. 6.2 from the plant, and his girls love it. BTW, the outflow here from the waste water plant goes directly into the local river 24/7. I promise you that if your local water company is regulated like the rest of the US is, the water going into the river is clean except for some chlorine, which evaporates in a day or 2.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

You guys work for waste treatment and grow bud. Love it. The water here tastes like it came out of someones asshole, but the ppms are within the legal limit. It's amazing how nasty that shit can taste but it can still be legally good for you.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, but your plant is slacking alot with that high of a PPM count. How far do you live from the tap water plant? Might be build up in the city's piping, you may have to get a R/O system after all. BTW, I work for the water plant, not waste water, lol, nasty...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Yeah, but your plant is slacking alot with that high of a PPM count. How far do you live from the tap water plant? Might be build up in the city's piping, you may have to get a R/O system after all. BTW, I work for the water plant, not waste water, lol, nasty...


like 2 miles.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, that's confusing.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Wow, that's confusing.


Yea I know.  I'll probably use distilled water until after the first week or so of flower, then see how it does with the good ol' tap water. Still planning on switching the light over on the 18th after lights go off so only 8 days left! Would make for a 25 day veg.

It doesn't seem to grow very much overnight like it does during the day. Day growth is noticeable within a couple hours, whereas the picture I took this morning when lights came on looks almost exactly the same as it did before lights went off. Temps got down to 66 in the tent last night. Right now it's at 79 with the ac off in the room. It's pretty chilly out today so no need for ac in the room.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 10, 2011)

Itchin I see, good luck, will be following...


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey mr2 - been catching up on your journal, looking really great!! - it's funny, because I went through almost the EXACT same thing as you with the water ppms... this early on in the game, don't worry about the higher ppms or even the pH in the 6-7 range. Mine did that too - just keep using the store-bought RO water for now. Believe it or not, even though you've already rinsed the hydroton thoroughly, it will still cause abnormally high ppms for the first month or so. Once your nutes are up to around 5-600, the flora nova will take care of the pH, and it won't even by necessary to check it for the rest of the grow! My plant didn't mind the high pH at the start either - no worries. Pretty soon those first few sets of leaves will be irrelevant, and the slight browning tips won't even be viewable!

Another few things you're seeing right now is the slight curling 'up' of the leaf edges - that happened to me as well - for me it turned out to be my light was too close - if it's still doing that, maybe raise it up a bit and see if that helps. My plant also showed a bit of 'lighter green-ness' in the leaves at this point - again, nothing to worry about - it will grow out of it, especially since the growth speed right now is starting to take off - roots in the rez = happy plant!

Remember - with the Nova Bloom nutes you're using, it will always buffer you pH automatically for you. As you've noticed, the only thing you need to watch is your base ppm of the water you're using - I ended up getting an RO system (which was a godsend by the way) so base ppms was no longer a concern after that - then your ppms are almost 100% from your nutes.

Keep it up man - I'm following along closely!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Dayzt, been following yours closely as well. I boiled some water and holy shit! That stuff is nasty.  Talked to a friend and they say they add lime to it. No idea why but the residue that it left in the pan is sickening. Think I'm gonna be sticking to distilled or just might come out of my pockets and get a RO system, however I was looking at a water distiller. However I REALLY don't want to go through the hassle of installing a RO system here. Main reason I haven't bought one.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

I just had a look at the 'Holy Smokes Seeds' site (linked below) - some great looking bud-pics of the SD there...if yours turns out like that, I may have to squeeze this one in early next year.. =) 

http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?product=strawberry-diesel-female-seeds


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I just had a look at the 'Holy Smokes Seeds' site (linked below) - some great looking bud-pics of the SD there...if yours turns out like that, I may have to squeeze this one in early next year.. =)
> 
> http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?product=strawberry-diesel-female-seeds


I sure hope it turns out as nice as the pics. I'm already seeing a bit of purple appear on the smaller leaves when they first show up then it goes away once they get bigger. I can't quite get a good enough picture of them to post it though. Very nice looking plant from the pictures on that site.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Some pics from last grow. Should have posted them on first post, BUT I forgot..


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful! That's Sour Cream and Bubblicious, right? Great looking plants - you can already tell good things are to come from your SD...can't wait!!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Beautiful! That's Sour Cream and Bubblicious, right? Great looking plants - you can already tell good things are to come from your SD...can't wait!!


Yep.. Thanks, was a good first grow. Expecting a LOT more this time around though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

nice man..............


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice going, will be keeping a close eye on this one as I'm thinking of starting a similar setup in a few weeks


----------



## grokillaz (Aug 11, 2011)

Just wondering if you got your seeds from fractal genetics? They seem to always be sold out but I might have to order me this next time it's in stock.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 11, 2011)

grokillaz said:


> Just wondering if you got your seeds from fractal genetics? They seem to always be sold out but I might have to order me this next time it's in stock.


No, I got mine from herbies head shop. I actually got pick and mix because 6 strawberry diesel was like 100 bucks shipped and I only needed 1.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 11, 2011)

Not entirly sure on how long I should veg this plant for. If I go for 25 days I'm worried it won't fill up the screen but then at the same token if I go longer I don't want it to be too tall for my tent. SO, I put the screen back in, put it where I think is enough height to be able to add water to res. The plant right now is about 4" away from screen and I'm not entirely sure if it will be touching screen by next Thursday night to change out the bulb to start flower Friday. 

Opinions?







p.s. neon zip ties ftw!


----------



## OGPanda (Aug 11, 2011)

Man, I can't wait for this plant to just start takin' off. How much are you hoping to pull from this plant?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 11, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Man, I can't wait for this plant to just start takin' off. How much are you hoping to pull from this plant?


I do not wish to expose my plans until I get the screen filled. 

oh and I checked the res for root growth(need to not do this much anymore) I counted 11 coming out of bucket and an uncountable number of secondary growth coming off the first few that poked out. The picture I took of the first root, it's so long now I would have to completely take the top bucket out and stand up to get the entire thing out of the res.(I did not do this) Probably 3-4ft long. Not sure how something can grow that fast! I have a feeling this plant will stretch 2-3x once I switch the bulb. Those roots are surreal.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 13, 2011)

Been a few days since I've posted an actual picture of the plant. SO. Today is day 20. Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since seed sprouting. Drinking about 1/2 a gallon ever 24 hours. PPMs are down to 150ish because I've been adding straight distilled water to res. Res change out is Monday, going to up ppms to 500ppm. Hopefully it takes and isn't too strong. May end up going with a bit lower ppm. Maybe 300. I was going to go according to the bottle and see how that goes, it says for this stage of growth use 1 tsp per gallon which is 500ppm.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks to me like she could use closer to 4-500 ppms with the way the leaves are looking a bit of a lighter green... and you wouldn't have to worry about over-nuting at that amount = worth the risk I'd say. Actually, one thing I don't remember mentioning in my journal - I added a little bit of the waterfarm's packaged grow nute to give it a bit more nitrogen early on as well - maybe she could use a little of that in your nute mix - never hurts. 

She's staying nice and short which is good from what I've seen with mine at that stage - if you have any side-branching or nodes appearing part way down, you could also start some LST in a few days by the look of it. Have a look at posts #62 and #80 in my journal to see what I mean by lower nodes/branches showing their 'distinction' and you'll see what I mean.

I'm not sure how much of a hurry you're in to flip her to flower (you'd mentioned 25 days), but with some heavy LST work you could probably take her twice as long in veg and still have enough head-room I'd say. =)


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 13, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Looks to me like she could use closer to 4-500 ppms with the way the leaves are looking a bit of a lighter green... and you wouldn't have to worry about over-nuting at that amount = worth the risk I'd say. Actually, one thing I don't remember mentioning in my journal - I added a little bit of the waterfarm's packaged grow nute to give it a bit more nitrogen early on as well - maybe she could use a little of that in your nute mix - never hurts.
> 
> She's staying nice and short which is good from what I've seen with mine at that stage - if you have any side-branching or nodes appearing part way down, you could also start some LST in a few days by the look of it. Have a look at posts #62 and #80 in my journal to see what I mean by lower nodes/branches showing their 'distinction' and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> I'm not sure how much of a hurry you're in to flip her to flower (you'd mentioned 25 days), but with some heavy LST work you could probably take her twice as long in veg and still have enough head-room I'd say. =)


I was just thinking that, so I made up a gallon of 500ppm solution and filled the res with it since it was about 1/2 gallon low. I did some LST with my bubblelicious last grow, don't really like to but I'm still debating on if I should with this or not. There are quite a few secondary branches. With the way they are growing they seems like they are going to be taller than the main steam soon enough by mid week. I think it's still a tad bit too early to start lst. I took one last shot of the roots. Not going to expose them to light anymore, don't want to be risking root rot.

With the day 25 veg. The plant grew an inch yesterday morning to today from 4" to 5". SO assuming it grows 1" every day that means theoretically Thursday it will be 10" tall. So I MAY wait a little longer than Thursday. I'd like to get it to a foot before I switch the light. I'm not soo worried about how tall it gets now. The light doesn't get hot enough to burn the plants, it's almost cooler than the cfl bulbs and with the space the cool tube still puts off plenty of light to cover the entire tent.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 13, 2011)

Those roots are looking awesome! Sounds great man - only _you_ can read your plant appropriately to know how/what to give her! =) Everything is looking spot on so far - should be a massive, healthy plant!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 13, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Those roots are looking awesome! Sounds great man - only _you_ can read your plant appropriately to know how/what to give her! =) Everything is looking spot on so far - should be a massive, healthy plant!


Thanks, I added 1 tsp to the res, took the ppms up to 450. See how she takes over the next couple days. 170 is kinda low for the plant at this stage of growth. Sooo many more roots than when I took that picture this morning. Unbelievable.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 13, 2011)

How long are you gonna veg her for?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 13, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> How long are you gonna veg her for?


I'm thinking 25 days. So until next Thursday. No longer than the 22nd. That would be 4 weeks.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still looking good bro cant wait to start watching the flowering of this one!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Sub'd, gonna ride shotgun witcha on this one.


Thanks for the sub. Yesterday I started some "LST" not really tying the plants down, more of moving the fan leaves around and under the secondary growth. They always bounce back up but doing that for a few days the secondary really gets enough light to grow tall enough to not have to do it much. Today is 3 weeks since seed sprouting.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

PPMs are down to 350 so it's taking in nutes, pH is about the same at 7.0. Still has a steady uptake in water, filled it up this morning and it's already 1/4 or so low.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 14, 2011)

Why so high of a PH?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Why so high of a PH?


Not sure, can't really find out much about it but plant isn't dying so I'm not worried about it. pH should be lower once it's in flower.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 14, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Not sure, can't really find out much about it but plant isn't dying so I'm not worried about it. pH should be lower once it's in flower.


Mine rises from 5.5 to 6.0 kinda fast after adding water or nutes, but once I PH it back to 5.5 the second time it crawls up and literally takes days to rise to 6.0. Sometimes stopping @ 5.8 for a long while...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Mine rises from 5.5 to 6.0 kinda fast after adding water or nutes, but once I PH it back to 5.5 the second time it crawls up and literally takes days to rise to 6.0. Sometimes stopping @ 5.8 for a long while...


Most likely the hydroton, that's what usually makes the pH rise from what I've read. I wouldn't worry about pH as much as ppm. Too high a ppm for a few days can kill a plant in hydro easy.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

Before I bought the seed, I read a lot about Holy Smoke: Strawberry Diesel seeds going hermie. SO, I went ahead and broke out the Dutch Masters Reverse and went to town just to be safe. Read a lot of people actually use it regardless just to be safe. From what I've read and my previous experience with it, it does work and works well. I know for a fact my bubblelicious was going hermie and it can be seen in my thread for those curious what it was looking like before I sprayed it and after. Completely knocked out all signs of hermie. Anywho, I'm going to post the pictures here for those who are curious but don't want to search through all of those pages. Myself included.  I will be spraying again 10 days later as per bottle instructions. 

Bubblelicious trying to hermie






Bubblelicious 7 days later







Sour Cream non hermie (same day as bubblelicious first picture)






Those are actually pretty good pictures for people to compare what male vs female looks like.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 14, 2011)

My understanding is 5.5 to 6.1, nothing above or below this. How you're not locking that plant up is beyond me. I have heard of people venturing up or down a little and doing just fine. Normally when I see 7.0 in a hydro thread it's bad news, or at least that's my experience with the reading I've done. To me, PH is most important, because if you're not in the right zone, or venture out of that zone repeatedly, you can lock a plant up, or miss out on important elements. Right?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> My understanding is 5.5 to 6.1, nothing above or below this. How you're not locking that plant up is beyond me. I have heard of people venturing up or down a little and doing just fine. Normally when I see 7.0 in a hydro thread it's bad news, or at least that's my experience with the reading I've done. To me, PH is most important, because if you're not in the right zone, or venture out of that zone repeatedly, you can lock a plant up, or miss out on important elements. Right?


You can have nute lockout, but it's dependent on strain how quick it can. It seems to me like this strain pretty good with higher pH and isn't that fragile. It really seems like it perfers a higher pH. I've knocked it down to 5.8 and it'll go right back to 6.8ish. Looking at various hydro pH nute uptake charts it's hard to really say 7.0 is too high and it'll lock out. Different charts show different things. In veg they need more nitrogen than phosphorus or potassium, and during flower they need more potassium than nitrogen or phosphorus, and nitrogen doesn't lock out until 9+

For example this chart.







In veg growth the plant doesn't look like it would lockout unless you had a terrible high pH or a terribly low pH, but this chart..







Tells a very different story. In the end, I think it's best to watch your plants and not go by these "pre set rules" because every strain is different. 

Basically, always go according to what your plant is doing. If it's showing signs of nute lockout then adjust accordingly. If not then why bother?


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine stops @ 5.8 on the dot. Doesn't move till I top off or add water. Really strange how the same plant can be so different


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Mine stops @ 5.8 on the dot. Doesn't move till I top off or add water. Really strange how the same plant can be so different


Not really the same plant, indica, sativa, ruderalis. Very different, genus the same (cannabis) species are all very different, then when you mix the strains. Very different characteristics. Kinda like saying a Great Dane is the exact same as a Maltese. If they were the same you wouldn't have thousands of different strains, that all taste, smell, and have different effects.. It'd all be the same if the plant was the same.

Like I said, I'm not going to freak out and shit a brick because the pH is a bit high according to charts. As long the plant is growing healthy and up taking water and nutes(it is) I'm fine.



Dayzt said:


> Hey mr2 - been catching up on your journal, looking really great!! - it's funny, because I went through almost the EXACT same thing as you with the water ppms... this early on in the game, don't worry about the higher ppms or even the pH in the 6-7 range. Mine did that too - just keep using the store-bought RO water for now. Believe it or not, even though you've already rinsed the hydroton thoroughly, it will still cause abnormally high ppms for the first month or so. Once your nutes are up to around 5-600, the flora nova will take care of the pH, and it won't even by necessary to check it for the rest of the grow! My plant didn't mind the high pH at the start either - no worries. Pretty soon those first few sets of leaves will be irrelevant, and the slight browning tips won't even be viewable!


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not having a high PH issue, it is very manageable in 20 gallons, I think my issue has been watering. See, I don't have a top feed on this system, and my water level is just below the pot, maybe 1/2 to 1 inch, maybe I should raise the water level? I'm watering by hand through the top now and seems to bring them to life.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> I'm not having a high PH issue, it is very manageable in 20 gallons, I think my issue has been watering. See, I don't have a top feed on this system, and my water level is just below the pot, maybe 1/2 to 1 inch, maybe I should raise the water level? I'm watering by hand through the top now and seems to bring them to life.


I'm not really sure about DWC. I'd assume if the roots were touching the res you wouldn't have to worry much about top watering. I have a new problem now , after spraying it with dutch master reverse (I forgot how acidic that shit is) it turned the lower leaves yellow. Not too sure if i'll repeat in 10 days. I've been closely watching the plant now. Growing in hydro for the first time is definitely not as simple as going in soil. Definitely a learning experience. Last grow I didn't care at all about PPMs or what kind of water I was using. I just used whatever and added nutes. haha. I feel like I'm nursing a baby and I have to check on it every 10 minutes.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 14, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I'm not really sure about DWC. I'd assume if the roots were touching the res you wouldn't have to worry much about top watering. I have a new problem now , after spraying it with dutch master reverse (I forgot how acidic that shit is) it turned the lower leaves yellow. Not too sure if i'll repeat in 10 days. I've been closely watching the plant now. Growing in hydro for the first time is definitely not as simple as going in soil. Definitely a learning experience. Last grow I didn't care at all about PPMs or what kind of water I was using. I just used whatever and added nutes. haha. I feel like I'm nursing a baby and I have to check on it every 10 minutes.


I totally feel you on that one, appreciate your time...


----------



## theinhibitor (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice grow! Love it cause strawberry diesel was the first strain I grew !
Dont worry about your tap water. I'm positive its fine. I have worse water (very very hard) and it doesn't do anything to the plants. Just let the tap water sit for 10 hours to release any gaseous molecules. If your still wary, buy some root zone conditioner like Dutch Master Gold Zone. Buffers your pH so u dont have to worry and helps your plant intake all the nutrients. ive always been pessimistic about these kinds of products but i have to say, this stuff works wonders.

gl!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Nice grow! Love it cause strawberry diesel was the first strain I grew !
> Dont worry about your tap water. I'm positive its fine. I have worse water (very very hard) and it doesn't do anything to the plants. Just let the tap water sit for 10 hours to release any gaseous molecules. If your still wary, buy some root zone conditioner like Dutch Master Gold Zone. Buffers your pH so u dont have to worry and helps your plant intake all the nutrients. ive always been pessimistic about these kinds of products but i have to say, this stuff works wonders.
> 
> gl!


Thanks! Didn't think I'd find someone else who has grown Strawberry Diesel. Got any pictures of it finished? I'll look into that Gold Zone. I completely forgot how Reverse makes the leaves look completely screwed. It doesn't kill them but it makes them look dead.  As long as I see nothing but pistils and buds I'm good.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

Leaves are still a bit droopy after the Reverse spraying. Went ahead and changed out the res with fresh water. pH before change was 7.1 after it's 5.8. Let's see if it stays this time. PPMs went from 400 to 500. After 10 minutes or so it's already looking greener. Looked for root rot didn't see any, so I assume the droopy leaves are from the Reverse. From what I remember it takes a day or two for the plants leaves to recover from the 1.0 pH spraying.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday @ 1:40pm


Today @ 10:40am


When comparing full size pictures it looks as if it's still growing, just droopy. Kinda weird.. Also when comparing pictures, it definitely looks greener than it did yesterday. Regardless, pH is at 5.9 now PPMs are kind of high at 570 after adding some pH down.. Will be watching closely over the next hours/days.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice improvement


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking good...mine are coming around too


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Looking good, mine are coming around too.


Thanks, think I'm gonna veg longer than 25 days. Maybe next Monday I will start flower. Will find out for sure Thursday morning. Depending on how big she is by then. 

Well, when comparing them to my cfl grow @ day 22 there is quite a bit of difference. I'll probably more than likely veg them until Monday which would be the 4 week mark. Who knows, I may have to veg longer. I need to not be in a rush and get this plant grown properly. The bubblelicious was autoflower so I can understand the huge difference there, it's similar to the sour cream. Still a tad bit smaller. Maybe the MH isn't as good for veg as 6500k CFL bulbs?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

I can explain the slower growth with my Metal Halide vs the 200w of cfl bulbs. The MH bulb I'm using is a 4200k bulb opposed to the cfl bulbs which were 6500k and by looking at THIS chart..







Quite the difference. I highly doubt I'll find a 6500k MH bulb locally and I'd rather not order one this stage in the game so I'll probably veg it longer than I originally planned or buy a few 6500k cfl bulbs(probably will do this) Kinda wishing I would have noticed that sooner. Oh well, live learn.


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 15, 2011)

just stoppin by, not being jerky, but i noticed in your pics you have your nutes in the tent, you dont keep em in there when the 400 is on do you?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> just stoppin by, not being jerky, but i noticed in your pics you have your nutes in the tent, you dont keep em in there when the 400 is on do you?


No, I don't keep it in there, I just had it in there for a minute. Thanks for pointing that out, I sometimes forget..


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

So, just checked on plant. She is growing again and smelly. Very smelly. Apparently she likes it warm 81-85 because I've noticed below that she doesn't grow that fast. Right now temps are at 81. What I do to check growth is move the screen an inch or so away from the top then when it gets close I move it again. I haven't moved it yet today but it'll be touching screen by end of the day. So all in all, I did a res change, and added some Hydrogen Peroxide just to be safe with root rot prevention. Seems to be paying off.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 16, 2011)

She's coming back to life. Not really growing THAT fast but looks a lot better. This were an hour or so ago. Looks even better now. I left the drip ring unplugged all night and am going to run it for an hour on and an hour off today. Then depending on if it's still going I'll plug it back in tomorrow and run it 24/7 again. Still may wait to flower. Not looking as large as I thought it would by now. I guess there is a pretty big difference between 200 watts of 6500k and 400 watts of 4100k. So next time I'm definitely going to be getting myself a 400w 6500k MH bulb.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 16, 2011)

looking good mate i'm thinking about getting a waterfarm so i'm subbed ill be taking tips as you go good luck


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad to here you got it dialed in bro looking good !


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 16, 2011)

mears220 said:


> looking good mate i'm thinking about getting a waterfarm so i'm subbed ill be taking tips as you go good luck


Waterfarms are great. Just add an airstone and drill some more holes in it and you're golden.



stinkbudd1 said:


> Glad to here you got it dialed in bro looking good !


Thanks! Just wish I would of noticed the kelvins when I got the stupid bulb. It came with the reflector and ballast though... It's a lot to do on your own, so you miss some things. Ah well. 5500k or 6500k for sure next time around.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know what you mean bro when i first sarted geting down i was making return trips to the store each day with modifications and shit but once i sat down and took my time it all seem to just fall into place and guess what my brotha? im still learning today this shit nver stops for those who wants to keep getting better!!


----------



## mears220 (Aug 16, 2011)

yea they look like the easiest way to go from soil to hydro iv seen some really good things with them


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 16, 2011)

mears220 said:


> yea they look like the easiest way to go from soil to hydro iv seen some really good things with them


I think everyone should go waterfarm after their first successful soil grow. Looking over scottyballs grow really shows the potential for 1 plant in a waterfarm under a 400w and a scrog screen. That and a scrog screen if they can. I'm pretty sure I'm going to veg mine until at least next Monday. It's growing like normal again but it's not going to be close to 12" tall by Thursday. It's just at 6" today. I'd like it to stretch to at least double it's size and even if it tripled it's current size it still would be fairly short and I'm not sure it would fill the screen. Getting that screen filled is my new main concern. Before it was flowering by Thursday.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want to fill the screen bro and it is your main priority i say give her the time she needs unless you cant do so right now for some reason let her fill out more and give her the chance to produce for you ive seen scotyballs and his was growing at a faster rate then your are so you may need to give yours a lil more time..I would love to see you knock this grow out of the park man thats why im here, im using you as my motivation to come out my shell and go wtaer farm myself..So stick with it man i'm here with you...Peace


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 16, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> If you want to fill the screen bro and it is your main priority i say give her the time she needs unless you cant do so right now for some reason let her fill out more and give her the chance to produce for you ive seen scotyballs and his was growing at a faster rate then your are so you may need to give yours a lil more time..I would love to see you knock this grow out of the park man thats why im here, im using you as my motivation to come out my shell and go wtaer farm myself..So stick with it man i'm here with you...Peace


Thanks man! I'm going to give it more time. I wanted to finish by Halloween, and this strain is said to finish flower in 8 weeks. So that gives me a window of vegging until the 5th if I need to which is good.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be right here to see it through!!!


----------



## mears220 (Aug 17, 2011)

i think that's the main thing the more time you give it to fill the screen the best result you get good luck mate i'll be watching


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 17, 2011)

mears220 said:


> i think that's the main thing the more time you give it to fill the screen the best result you get good luck mate i'll be watching


Yep, and judging by how it's looking this morning I'm gonna be going to at least Monday. It looks great, better than it has all week but it's nowhere near the height I'd like it to be. It's JUST 6" and I wanted to start flower with it closer to 12"


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 17, 2011)

I tilted the cool tube a bit to allow more light to hit the secondary growth and moved the big fan leaves out of the way to help as well. I had the drip ring running for about an hour or so but it's now off. checked the roots and honestly, with it off for a day I noticed probably twice as much root growth as when it was on. So I'm probably going to run it for an couple hours here and there but leave it off most of the time.


----------



## convict156326 (Aug 17, 2011)

whats the burn onthe older leaf there
?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 17, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> whats the burn onthe older leaf there
> ?


Happened like 2 hours after I sprayed it with Reverse so I'd assume it was that. I didn't use the penetrator which leaves it sitting on the leaves longer than with so it is probably burn from the Reverse.

Just topped off the res with some nute filled distilled water. ppm of water added was 450 and pH was 5.5 so it should bring the pH in the res down a bit. I, again will be using distilled water throughout the grow because the water around here has some insane buffers in it. I added a tablespoon of Nova Bloom to 1 gallon of tap water and it took the pH from 7.0 to 6.8. The pH of the distilled is 7.0 and 1 tsp of Nova takes it to 5.5..


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 17, 2011)

Judging by how it looks now, what do you guys think? Another week of 12/12? Or think it will be good to go by Monday.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 17, 2011)

Really want to start flower tomorrow night. A lot of growth has happened today. Again, I have a total of 26" of vertical grow and 36" of horizontal. I'll probably veg it until it's 10-12" then hopefully during flower it'll fill the entire screen. We will find out for sure starting tomorrow afternoon. If I think it's big enough by then I'll go ahead and throw it into 24 hours of dark and start up flowering the following day, otherwise I'll keep on vegging until it makes it to my goal.. Really excited to kick this Strawberry Diesel into flower. I think I'm already seeing the beginning of the pre flowers. No pistils yet though.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd pass on this awesome post on PH...Good reading..
Everything you should know about PH


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 18, 2011)

you get more lumens from the sides of a cfl rather than the top.. just an FYI... I hang mine vertically, some use reflectors


just a tip to squeeze a little more outta your light


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> you get more lumens from the sides of a cfl rather than the top.. just an FYI... I hang mine vertically, some use reflectors
> 
> 
> just a tip to squeeze a little more outta your light


Yea I've read that before. I'm gonna take it out here soon, it's not really helping from what I can tell. Today it's about 7" tall and it has a total of 7 nodes 8th is beginning to come out.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

Trying to put the screen in by myself, fell broke the stem at the 7th and node. Not sure if it broke the center or not. Feels like it did. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## theoldmerchant (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure it will be just fine. If you snapped the stem completely you can just tape it back together....I used duct tape and it worked. Lol weed is awesome.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 18, 2011)

aww bro bad news i hope it comes ok for you


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

So it's been 2 hours and it still looks like it's alive so I will take that as a good thing. I assumed it would die off rather quickly had it broken and it couldn't mend itself. So, with that said. The screen is in place and I'm going to start weaving it. It's only 7" from the top of the bucket because I'm going to make a line for a jug of water to be able to fill it from a distance so I don't have to deal with maneuvering a jug of water between the screen and the plant.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 18, 2011)

How about a funnel and a short piece of tubing for top offs? That might allow you to get a little closer.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

I got what I need to make it, I'll post a picture once it's done. The plant looks to be still living despite what happened this morning which is great. Not going to be flowering tomorrow, will decide on that day most likely.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 18, 2011)

Use masking tape... it's safe on your plants and wont leave behind any adhesive... will also keep it supported & together so it can heal


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Use masking tape... it's safe on your plants and wont leave behind any adhesive... will also keep it supported & together so it can heal


Cool, don't think I have any around here though so I just used some string and tied it to the screen. I can leave it there because the screen isn't gonna be moved from it's current position anyways.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

Screen is in, move it to about 8" above the bucket, going to stay there. Took a few pictures, nothing special. Basically it's a gallon jug cap with a 1/2" clear hose, just like the fill level hose on the waterfarm. Pours right into with no spills makes it a LOT easier to add water and not have to maneuver a jug around the stem and branches. Unless someone is curious to know exactly what it looks like regardless of description I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

Think it'll be ready to flower soon?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 18, 2011)

id keep going for a little, unless it's a super long flowering sativa..

Your not topping with your screen?

pick up some masking tape, or painters tape... painters tape is probably pricey though, pretty much the same exact thing.







Your going to want a roll, within an arms reach if your training branches down... when snaps occur youll be glad you have it, because you tape it up and 3 days it's holding itself together & 7 days later it's completely healed over

very little stress if you tape it as soon as it snaps


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> id keep going for a little, unless it's a super long flowering sativa..
> 
> Your not topping with your screen?
> 
> ...


It is said to flower for 56 days but I have no idea if it'll go that long or longer because I can not find another person who has grown Holy Smoke's stra diesel and made a journal about it. I found, if anyone is curious a pdf made documenting what scottyballs did so reading through however many pages is not necessary..

https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here she is this morning. Made some good progress in the past 2 days.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 20, 2011)

Eh you have 400w and a decent ceiling right? Should stretch like two to 2.5x right? In that case you could go for a bit more branching before you flip the switch...

granted you have space!


Whats going on on the bottom of your leaves in the last pic btw?

Looks like mg deficiency. You adding any Cal/Mag?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 20, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Eh you have 400w and a decent ceiling right? Should stretch like two to 2.5x right? In that case you could go for a bit more branching before you flip the switch...
> 
> granted you have space!
> 
> ...


They were fine until I sprayed the Reverse, I'm not exactly sure why the bottom ones ended up like that and the rest didn't. I'm only using Nova Blooms, which seems to be just fine for it aside from what happened with the reverse.

Yea, I'm thinking it'll stretch 2x or 2.5x, if it goes the latter I'd be running out of room of I vegged for much longer. It's 7" when lights came on and will probably grow to 7.5 or 8" today. So, I'm thinking tomorrow will be the last day of veg then Monday I will go to flower. With my realistic headroom left 17" I don't think I can afford to veg much longer. 28ish more hours under veg light will most likely give it more height and the secondary branches enough exposure.


----------



## Father Earth (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan good luck brother.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 20, 2011)

Just my opinion, but I think you should have that air hooked up and running 24/7... the waterfarm's benefit (and a big reason why it grows plants as fast and big as it does)is the constant bubbles that deliver oxygen at the top level of the water where the bottom of the inside bucket sits - right where the roots go from the hydroton to the rez. The air also keeps the rez water constantly circulating, which helps draw the roots down into the rez.. Scotty explained that in his journal and it makes sense. Why did you turn it off again? ..just curious. =)


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Just my opinion, but I think you should have that air hooked up and running 24/7... the waterfarm's benefit (and a big reason why it grows plants as fast and big as it does)is the constant bubbles that deliver oxygen at the top level of the water where the bottom of the inside bucket sits - right where the roots go from the hydroton to the rez. The air also keeps the rez water constantly circulating, which helps draw the roots down into the rez.. Scotty explained that in his journal and it makes sense. Why did you turn it off again? ..just curious. =)


When the leaves were all droopy I took it off assuming they were getting a bit overfed. I have it back in now and it's been going all day.


----------



## ataxia (Aug 20, 2011)

Plants look great man. The growth looks almost identical to Sagramatha- Strawberry D-lite ( SC X NYCD) pretty much the same genetics ... it just amazes me how similar that plant looks to the ones i grew out this summer. Rep my man.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 20, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> When the leaves were all droopy I took it off assuming they were getting a bit overfed. I have it back in now and it's been going all day.


Hmmm.... I don't think droopy leaves would be a result of an 'overfeeding' in this case since it really only gets what you put in the rez - if that's a concern, then maybe dial back the ppms slightly... I think it looks good though man - keep it up! As you know, I would have had her LST'd already by now in order to get that lower growth caught up with your main stem... but that adds literally 'weeks' to your veg time which I know was a concern...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hmmm.... I don't think droopy leaves would be a result of an 'overfeeding' in this case since it really only gets what you put in the rez - if that's a concern, then maybe dial back the ppms slightly... I think it looks good though man - keep it up! As you know, I would have had her LST'd already by now in order to get that lower growth caught up with your main stem... but that adds literally 'weeks' to your veg time which I know was a concern...


Yea I should have done LST earlier, we'll see how it ends up looking by tomorrow evening to know for sure. I never started doing "LST" more like moving fan leaves then pushing them back under when they pop back out method. Plant is SO bushy it'll be very hard to LST it. From doing this just yesterday I've already noticed signifigant growth from the lower branches. Should have done it a few days earlier but whatcha gonna do! Looked at your pics and I can't believe that plant still has time left on it. It's so nice looking and I'm betting you're gonna get a pound of close to it. You gonna make a journal for the next one you're doing with 2 waterfarms right?


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 21, 2011)

Great setup man looks good!!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 21, 2011)

greennewfie said:


> Great setup man looks good!!


Thanks, I may end up vegging longer again, lol... I doubt it though. It's looking pretty good today. Will see how it's looking by end of day to determine if I am or not. If I don't I won't veg it any longer than this coming Thursday. The secondary branches are catching up to the main stem quicker than I thought.


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 21, 2011)

yes thats good mine caught up to the main one then when i went 12/12 the main stem stretched out alot and budded right up the side of her lol your gonna have some nice buds there, i noticed you said you used molasses in your CFL grow do you still use it?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 21, 2011)

greennewfie said:


> yes thats good mine caught up to the main one then when i went 12/12 the main stem stretched out alot and budded right up the side of her lol your gonna have some nice buds there, i noticed you said you used molasses in your CFL grow do you still use it?


No, I don't plan on using molasses. Who knows I may the last 2 weeks of flower. Not in the plans though.


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 21, 2011)

cool i found it boosted my flower wish i had a side by side to compare though


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried using molasses in my waterfarm and it clogged the pipe and drip-ring quite fast - it wasn't hard to clean, but I stopped using it after adding it to 2 of my add-back pails for that reason. I suppose if you mix it in extra good before blending it into your rez water, it would be okay - just a bit risky with the small holes in the waterfarm plumbing. =)


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 21, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I tried using molasses in my waterfarm and it clogged the pipe and drip-ring quite fast - it wasn't hard to clean, but I stopped using it after adding it to 2 of my add-back pails for that reason. I suppose if you mix it in extra good before blending it into your rez water, it would be okay - just a bit risky with the small holes in the waterfarm plumbing. =)


That's what I figured would happen. I think it would work if you melted it down and mixed it with water that way but that's a lot of work for an uncertain gain.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 21, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> That's what I figured would happen. I think it would work if you melted it down and mixed it with water that way but that's a lot of work for an uncertain gain.


Yeah - and due to it's 'temperate' nature, I'd still be a bit worried that when it reaches cooler temps it would still thicken up again and cause blockage issues. I used molasses in about 4 of my previous grows in soil, and it gave some nice additional frostiness as well as some additional thickness to the buds, but it's just a bit too risky overall in this setup I'd say.

Got any more recent pics mr2? I'll be updating my journal tomorrow night - won't be home this evening to get any snaps before my lights-on time. My lights are on from 7 pm to 7am...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 21, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Yeah - and due to it's 'temperate' nature, I'd still be a bit worried that when it reaches cooler temps it would still thicken up again and cause blockage issues. I used molasses in about 4 of my previous grows in soil, and it gave some nice additional frostiness as well as some additional thickness to the buds, but it's just a bit too risky overall in this setup I'd say.
> 
> Got any more recent pics mr2? I'll be updating my journal tomorrow night - won't be home this evening to get any snaps before my lights-on time. My lights are on from 7 pm to 7am...


I'll post some pictures of it in the next few days. I am going to run 8a-8p, 7 would be a tad bit too early for lights to go off with my schedule. I can't even remember what time I ran with the cfl grow. I'll post a comparison picture from today and probably 5 days later to see how much it grows when the lights are flipped. Plant is pushing 8" now so if it doubled it'd be pretty close to the top of the tent. if it tripled it'd be at the max.


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 21, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I'll post some pictures of it in the next few days. I am going to run 8a-8p, 7 would be a tad bit too early for lights to go off with my schedule. I can't even remember what time I ran with the cfl grow. I'll post a comparison picture from today and probably 5 days later to see how much it grows when the lights are flipped. Plant is pushing 8" now so if it doubled it'd be pretty close to the top of the tent. if it tripled it'd be at the max.


My plants started in flowering at 6-8inches, now after a couple weeks, they are 30-36 inches. So.. goes to show, you never know till you start that particular strain. jus sayin


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 21, 2011)

CatfishBilly said:


> My plants started in flowering at 6-8inches, now after a couple weeks, they are 30-36 inches. So.. goes to show, you never know till you start that particular strain. jus sayin


wow nice.. Definitely strain dependent. Too bad I can't find someone else who has grown this strain to know. Uncharted territory here we come.

edit: haha, just as I make this post I find a thread with someone posting a few pics of strawberry diesel growing and taking about how it loves to stretch. 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/450284-hs-sb-diesel-3-weeks.html

So with my new found information I will be flipping the light over tonight after the MH goes out and tomorrow @ 8am we'll be in 12/12. Going to change res out right before lights go out.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 21, 2011)

Nutes are changed, upped to 750ppm, timer is set 8a-8p, screen is in, 400w hps is in. Ready to rock & roll.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 21, 2011)

Let'er rip!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 22, 2011)

lets get it started!!


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

One and two and three and four
Let the music start


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Growth hasn't exploded by any means yet, it's only been under the hps for 4 hours now. It is growing faster than it has but not enough to post pictures. Maybe tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 22, 2011)

looking good mate what do you think about the waterfarm so far


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

mears220 said:


> looking good mate what do you think about the waterfarm so far


I think it's great. I would recommend it to anyone trying to grow bud. A lot simpler than growing in soil and it is so much cleaner. I hated flushing out soil because you have to take it to the bathroom or wherever to flush it and that in itself is a huge mess. With waterfarm all you do is dump water in it and drain it back out into a catch pan then pour that out with no dirt particles in the water like with soil. The price is completely worth it.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 22, 2011)

yea i'm definitely heading that way soon it seems like a good start to try hydro


----------



## mears220 (Aug 22, 2011)

forgot to ask mate where did you buy you waterfarm because the one's on ebay look like they have a smaller hoop for watering


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

mears220 said:


> forgot to ask mate where did you buy you waterfarm because the one's on ebay look like they have a smaller hoop for watering


http://www.ebay.com/itm/380310579449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Exactly who I bought it from.

I meant to mention(but forgot again) The waterfarm actually had a LOT more holes in it than some of the older ones, so I didn't have to add that many, probably 8 holes around the edges. General Hydroponics trolling grow forums I think.  and the air pump is different from the one pictured. Still, make the trip to Pets Mart and pick up a duel outlet pump for 15 bucks and a 5" airstone.

I have a Top Fin 3000, works great.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for that mate


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

6 hours left in day 1 of 12/12. Probably has grown 1" or so since 8a. Managed to break a leaf but no big deal. Did some tying down of the top set of leaves so the ones just below can get some of that 400 watts of hps. I assume it will start speeding up over the next couple days of 12/12. I'm pretty confident it will feel up the entire screen within 2-3 weeks. Maybe sooner who knows.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

So this grow is your second one, right? How do you find it? Are you coping allright? Did you wish you had more experience before trying it? So far from the way things are turning our would you have changed anything had you had the chance?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> So this grow is your second one, right? How do you find it? Are you coping allright? Did you wish you had more experience before trying it? So far from the way things are turning our would you have changed anything had you had the chance?


Things are turning out great so far... I wish I would have done this for my first grow, that's my only gripe honestly.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not feeling that confident to give it a go on my first grow. I'm just gonna start with some easy riders as a first so I can have some stash, and then I'll start experimenting. But yeah, journals like yours and Dayzt's are definitely pushing my to try it


----------



## somedude247 (Aug 22, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I'm not really sure about DWC. I'd assume if the roots were touching the res you wouldn't have to worry much about top watering. I have a new problem now , after spraying it with dutch master reverse (I forgot how acidic that shit is) it turned the lower leaves yellow. Not too sure if i'll repeat in 10 days.


If you havent decided to do the 10 day spray, I think you should. Last time I didnt do it, the plant hermied again. Hate to see that happen since you have the reverse.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

somedude247 said:


> If you havent decided to do the 10 day spray, I think you should. Last time I didnt do it, the plant hermied again. Hate to see that happen since you have the reverse.


I was just thinking about that actually. It's looking pretty female, but I'm still gonna do the 10 day spray just to be safe. I read some people spray theirs 3 or 4 times during the grow. I think that's a bit overkill but if it works.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Did some tying down of fan leaves. Not sure if that would be considered LST, but it's my tactic to move the fan leaves out of the way to get as many bud sites in the light as possible, so far so good. Plant should realize it's flowering here soon when light goes out in an hour. Usually the leaves were droopy before 11p when the light went off during veg, right now they are still sucking in all that light assuming it'll be on for a while, or at least I think that's what's going on with the plant.


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see your next update pics. I'm on day 11 of my own Scotty grow. I also germinated my seed in rockwool. Haven't had any problems on that end so far. I made one other modification to the waterfarm: installing a 1" PVC pump column. I find that this gives me a little more space in the column to work with. No fear of pieces being pulled off when having to clean the inner workings due to the fit being too snug. I haven't decided if I'll add an airstone to the resevoir. Most people seem to rep them, but Scotty and Dayzt did fine without them. Another nice thing about having that larger column is that if I want to add an airstone I can run the extra line for it through the pump column (extra room.) 

Best of luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 23, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Can't wait to see your next update pics. I'm on day 11 of my own Scotty grow. I also germinated my seed in rockwool. Haven't had any problems on that end so far. I made one other modification to the waterfarm: installing a 1" PVC pump column. I find that this gives me a little more space in the column to work with. No fear of pieces being pulled off when having to clean the inner workings due to the fit being too snug. I haven't decided if I'll add an airstone to the resevoir. Most people seem to rep them, but Scotty and Dayzt did fine without them. Another nice thing about having that larger column is that if I want to add an airstone I can run the extra line for it through the pump column (extra room.)
> 
> Best of luck and keep up the good work!


I thought scottyballs and Dayzt used airstones. I'll have to reread their threads, could of sworn they did though. Ah well, there is a pic somewhere on the internet of the benefit of using an airstone vs not. Just google Waterfarm mods


----------



## mears220 (Aug 23, 2011)

hey mr2shim hows it going today don't no if you've come across this thread but its worth a look https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/119479-waterfarm-mods-tips.html


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 23, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I thought scottyballs and Dayzt used airstones. I'll have to reread their threads, could of sworn they did though. Ah well, there is a pic somewhere on the internet of the benefit of using an airstone vs not. Just google Waterfarm mods


Oh yeah, even if they didn't, I'm thinking that I probably will. Scotty does rep a beefier air-pump, and Dayzt, too, but I don't recall either of them mentioning using an airstone.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 23, 2011)

mears220 said:


> hey mr2shim hows it going today don't no if you've come across this thread but its worth a look https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/119479-waterfarm-mods-tips.html


Yep. I've read through that thread a few times.



kriznarf said:


> Oh yeah, even if they didn't, I'm thinking that I probably will. Scotty does rep a beefier air-pump, and Dayzt, too, but I don't recall either of them mentioning using an airstone.


I searched airstone in scotty's thread and didn't find him mentioning anything but this is what convinced me of getting an airstone..

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/93176-pimp-my-waterfarm.html


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 23, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I searched airstone in scotty's thread and didn't find him mentioning anything but this is what convinced me of getting an airstone..
> 
> http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponics/93176-pimp-my-waterfarm.html


Ha, yeah, I've seen that page myself. The difference is obvious, however, you'll note that he didn't drill any extra holes into the upper reservoir and may be using the stock airpump. I don't see how an added airstone could possibly hurt, I just question if you really need one given the other additions. Either way, I'm excited to see your results and will likely try out an airstone myself. Oh, and take a look at the journal I just started. Very similar to your own grow. Def thinking we can learn from each other as we go along.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 23, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Ha, yeah, I've seen that page myself. The difference is obvious, however, you'll note that he didn't drill any extra holes into the upper reservoir and may be using the stock airpump. I don't see how an added airstone could possibly hurt, I just question if you really need one given the other additions. Either way, I'm excited to see your results and will likely try out an airstone myself. Oh, and take a look at the journal I just started. Very similar to your own grow. Def thinking we can learn from each other as we go along.


I looked and I subbed!  How long are you planning on vegging it for? LST? I'm thinking I MAY have started flower too soon but I still have no idea. From my reading the ONE thread I found about HS Strawberry Diesel it really stretches in flower so I should be ok. We'll find out for sure in 3 weeks or so.

Total veg was 28 days.


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 23, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I looked and I subbed!  How long are you planning on vegging it for? LST?


Tough to say at this point, but probably about 25 days. I'll put my screen down around 20 days and once the tops are an inch or two above I'll probably flip and start my weaving (I need to think of a better word for that, since you don't actually weave the stalks.) I am thinking about doing some early LST work as well. Def worked out for Dayzt and I've heard about Pineapple Express not liking to bend as it gets bigger.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 23, 2011)

From top to bottom I counted 16 possible bud sites. That's just off the stem. Hopefully they all make it to the screen and grow big enough to produce, no idea how many will come from secondary stems. Exciting, not enough growth to post a picture. The WOW factor just isn't there yet. Hasn't completely realized the lights are in 12/12 I imagine because the growth isn't rapid like it will be here soon. Gonna give it a spraying of reverse tomorrow. *Fingers crossed it won't do what it did last time*


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a girl! May hold off on the spraying now that it's showing pistils and no balls anywhere..


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)

So it's been 5 days since I posted the last picture of the entire plant. Growth by no means has (exploded) yet but it's growing steadily. Today is the 3rd day of 12/12. Pictures look dimmer than in actuality because setting the camera's white balance to tungsten cuts down on a lot of the yellow.


pardon the monstrous size, only picture I'm going to upload to my photobucket was just testing out something.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Man that girl is so compact and bushy i would hate to try and scrog her,but she is one fat cuties i'll say...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man that girl is so compact and bushy i would hate to try and scrog her,but she is one fat cuties i'll say...


Yea, it's VERY compact. Hopefully in the next few days it'll start getting it's legs and stretch a bit. Still a bit undecided on this strain with scrogging. It grows very short and compact in veg, believe it or not there are 9 nodes off the main stem on that and it's 9" tall so 1" per node. Very short. We'll see how it does in flowering. 2 days down 53+ to go.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey bro big girls need love to my man!!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey bro big girls need love to my man!!


haha.. Hopefully she'll have some big fat colas by the end.. She's looking really nice, PPMs are around 770 and pH again is still fairly high @ 6.8. Apparently this strain(or this plant) likes a more alkaline pH level, when switching to flower the pH of the solution was 5.5.. As long as she isn't looking sick I'm not gonna worry about the pH..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

She looks extreemly healthy bro no worry there....Great job for your first run at waterfarm!


----------



## malignant (Aug 24, 2011)

where did you find strawberry diesel?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> She looks extreemly healthy bro no worry there....Great job for your first run at waterfarm!


Thanks! I was a bit nervous at first but the waterfarm is a great way to grow I think. Soooo much easier than dirt, although growing in hydro is a bit more fidgety.



malignant said:


> where did you find strawberry diesel?


on http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to try a little experiment. Everyday I have been refilling it in the morning and right before the lights go out. Well today I only refilled it this morning and am going to do so tomorrow morning to see if it grows faster with less water in the res. I'm fairly confident it'll fill the screen within 3 weeks. Today I counted 6 separate tops touching the screen. Still have a lot more to go including the shortest ones, the first nodes.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 26, 2011)

Well.. Got to do some weaving this morning. Very exciting since it was my first time doing so. I moved I think 4 branches. A lot has come up to the screen in the past few days since I started 12/12. I was a bit skeptical but everyday that goes by I feel better and better about if filling the screen...

Here's a before and after..


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 26, 2011)

looking good just got through lookin at Dayzt's update....can't wait for my TD! gonna do a scrog as well........keep us posted! rep+


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome job, can't wait to try this. Have you come across anyone doing it in a larger tent?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 26, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Awesome job, can't wait to try this. Have you come across anyone doing it in a larger tent?


Doing what? Growing Strawberry Diesel? I haven't came across anyone.  I posted a link to ONE thread I found with someone growing stra diesel, but it was back in April? I don't think they finished the journal.



widowmaker31 said:


> looking good just got through lookin at Dayzt's update....can't wait for my TD! gonna do a scrog as well........keep us posted! rep+


Yea his TD is looking great. I hope my Strawberry Diesel looks that good. Between primary, secondary and tertiary there's about 40 potential bud sites. I doubt they will all reach the light but it's crazy how many are reaching for it. There's 18 off the main stem alone. Smallest being the new growth which is tiny.

Also, the pH meter was a bit off. I reclibrated it and the standing pH is 6.1. The PPMs are at 840. Drank 1/3 of a gallon in 24 hours. Topped it off this morning and am going to let it drink without refilling until tomorrow morning again.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 26, 2011)

Scrog...wonder if I could get away with it this grow?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 26, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Scrog...wonder if I could get away with it this grow?


How many plants are you growing and how far apart are they? With scrog I assume it's best to have few plants far apart to be able to spread them across a screen. I don't think people scrogging with 2-4 plants right beside each other is the correct way to scrog


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 26, 2011)

My tent is 2X4, and my plants have about 24 inches between the bases. If the object is to get the stems to weave through the wire for huge buds, don't see why not. I've seen videos of grows with screens going every which way. Even saw a vid of a whole wall that was screen...so I may just do my own version. Good thing you're right ahead of me...BTW Posted pics on my grow...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 26, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> My tent is 2X4, and my plants have about 24 inches between the bases. If the object is to get the stems to weave through the wire for huge buds, don't see why not. I've seen videos of grows with screens going every which way. Even saw a vid of a whole wall that was screen...so I may just do my own version. Good thing you're right ahead of me...BTW Posted pics on my grow...


Then I say give it a go, couldn't hurt to try to scrog it...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 26, 2011)

It's really starting to get up and go now. Didn't take any pictures before the lights went off. Will update with some new pictures tomorrow morning. Had to weave it again before the lights went out today. It's filling up the screen pretty fast although by no means weaving is anywhere close to being done. I have a good feeling I'll have plenty of tops by the time I'm done weaving. As I said before I'm going to stick with distilled water for the rest of this grow. Maybe look into a cheap water distiller before this grow is done because I don't want to go through installing a RO system here.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

look'n rightious bro you are on your way!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking awesome man - keep spreading her out, as you approach the second and third week of flower you'll be glad you did. Do you have the pump going 24 hr now? Did it make a big difference? =)


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Looking awesome man - keep spreading her out, as you approach the second and third week of flower you'll be glad you did. Do you have the pump going 24 hr now? Did it make a big difference? =)


Yea I have it running 24/7 now. She really doesn't grow at night like I thought she would. Most if not all of the growth happens while lights are on. She definitely drinks drinks more at night though. I'm not really sure if it made a huge difference or not. Either way I'll keep it running 24/7 until chop.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 27, 2011)

is it normal to leave the pump on 24/7 or you trying it out


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 27, 2011)

mears220 said:


> is it normal to leave the pump on 24/7 or you trying it out


It's normal. You suppose to run it. I turned it off for a while but with a stock waterfarm it's best to leave it running so the water doesn't sit stagnate.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 27, 2011)

very true


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 27, 2011)

This is day 6th of 12/12. PPMs are up to 900. Res change tomorrow since it's already downed 2 gallons of water since Monday. Will up PPMs to 1100 and stay there if all goes well for a week or two then go up to 1200 or 1300. Need to do lots more readings about ppm's in flowering.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 27, 2011)

did some research and have a pretty swell guide for you......flowering week #1: maintain around 1,000ppm, WK#2: 1200ppm, WK#3: 1400ppm, WK#4: 1600ppm, WK#5: 1400ppm, WK#6: 1200ppm; if plant needs longer than 6 weeks of feeding (IE: 7 week strain, the 7th week is a flush week), repeat week 4 for each extra week.

widow


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 27, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> did some research and have a pretty swell guide for you......flowering week #1: maintain around 1,000ppm, WK#2: 1200ppm, WK#3: 1400ppm, WK#4: 1600ppm, WK#5: 1400ppm, WK#6: 1200ppm; if plant needs longer than 6 weeks of feeding (IE: 7 week strain, the 7th week is a flush week), repeat week 4 for each extra week.
> 
> widow


Thanks! I will follow that best I can as long as plant is ok with it. Upping 200 every week sounds ok to me. 

Going to do a res change Monday so I'll take ppm up to 1,000 then. I was going to tomorrow but I'm going to let it drink the water in the res until Monday without topping off, then Monday morning complete fresh nutes.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 27, 2011)

yea I would go with that.....I read a lot and have followed your grow very closely and dayzt as well......amongst others.....I think your girls will reward you very well ! looking great. I'm starting WK#3 on Monday doing a fresh rez change with my veg. ppm at 900.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 27, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> yea I would go with that.....I read a lot and have followed your grow very closely and dayzt as well......amongst others.....I think your girls will reward you very well ! looking great. I'm starting WK#3 on Monday doing a fresh rez change with my veg. ppm at 900.


I checked out your grow. How many plants are you growing total? I was annoyed with growing 2 last grow. I think 2 is my max, this time around one is enough for me haha.. This morning I noticed some pretty nice looking pistils. Will be taking pictures of them tomorrow morning after the F1 race. Gotta watch that first. She's starting to smell pretty bad but the carbon filter is working perfectly. When I open the tent I'm hit with a pretty big whiff of dank, but when I put my nose to the exhaust all I smell is air.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have 3 in the 5gal buckets right now, 3 inside the automated grow cabinet , and 6 more in Solo cups - so a total of 12!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 29, 2011)

So today is the 8th day of 12/12. Changed res with 1000ppm nute water. After adding it went up to 1070ppm and pH is 5.8


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 29, 2011)

looks like they are loving you for it! They are filling out that screen real well too.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 29, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> looks like they are loving you for it! They are filling out that screen real well too.


Yea, the one plant I have is looking lovely. haha.. Thanks man. Can't wait till it fills out the screen.


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 29, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Yea, the one plant I have is looking lovely. haha.. Thanks man. Can't wait till it fills out the screen.


Is she still stretching pretty rapidly? She looks great, btw.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 30, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> So today is the 8th day of 12/12. Changed res with 1000ppm nute water. After adding it went up to 1070ppm and pH is 5.8
> 
> View attachment 1760064


shes lookin really good mate fair play


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 30, 2011)

looking good......my WW & LSD showed me 7 & 9 leaves?!?!........and TD is looking like it will have 7 & 9 as well?? This is odd.........did yours @ 24days old?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> looking good......my WW & LSD showed me 7 & 9 leaves?!?!........and TD is looking like it will have 7 & 9 as well?? This is odd.........did yours @ 24days old?


I'm not growing TD. It's Strawberry Diesel, but the first sets were single, then 5 then 7 and 9. Most cannabis plants do this. The bubblelicious I grew had 3,5,7 and 9 It had up to 9 on day 24. I think that's the max for most plants. I can't recall exactly. 



kriznarf said:


> Is she still stretching pretty rapidly? She looks great, btw.


Thanks. Either I'm in the tent too much or it's not stretching as much as I thought it would. Nevertheless it is still growing fairly rapidly and will prolly fill in the screen by end of next week. Some branches are stretching more than others.

There are pistils everywhere. No signs of hermie whatsoever so that is great.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

So in 9 hours since the light has been on it's drank the better part of a gallon. Not sure if that's above average at this stage or not but I'm hoping it doesn't get over a gallon a day.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's first day of flower picture and 8 days later(today) Lights are off now. It's starting to grow a lot faster now. I had to weave it twice today.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 30, 2011)

How long did you veg for?


----------



## Hobgoblit (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> How long did you veg for?


vegged it for 27 days, flipped to flower on the 28th day.



Hobgoblit said:


> Looking good...


Thanks.


----------



## Goos3 (Aug 31, 2011)

been fun watchin this one develop >;] lookin good so far, can't wait to see that screen all filled up with your canopy


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 31, 2011)

Goos3 said:


> been fun watchin this one develop >;] lookin good so far, can't wait to see that screen all filled up with your canopy


It's coming along pretty fast. Growing a little faster everyday now. I'm sure it'll be filled up by next Monday.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 31, 2011)

Pic of the stem. I can say I'm more excited to look at the root system than I am to trim the buds when it's done. haha. Since I changed the res(Monday morning) it's already downed it's first gallon of nute water. So a little over 2 days it took.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 31, 2011)

Still looking great - keep it up!


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 1, 2011)

just curious.......what's your reservoir temp??


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 1, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> just curious.......what's your reservoir temp??


cold... haha I have no idea. I'm not worried about it since the temps in the tent are 70-80.



Dayzt said:


> Still looking great - keep it up!


Thanks.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 2, 2011)

Kinda broke the main stem at the top... haha. I put some tape on it, Not really worried about it because it kinda looks like I topped it. Cut a couple lower fan leaves to get some of those Tertiary branches in the light.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 3, 2011)

Been a few days, it's ran through the 2 gallons of nutes I made. Gonna let it drink from the res until Monday morning do a fresh change then. It's drinking more water than nutes though, ppms went from 1000 monday to 1325 today. When I change the res I'm going to take the ppms to 1200. pH has been steady @ 5.9 the entire time.

Today is the 13th day of 12/12. Assuming screen will be filled by next Friday and then it's off to the races. So far I've counted 20 tops that are above the screen. Main stem seems to be ok, the top part that broke off hasn't died. It was the top 3".


----------



## james gordon (Sep 3, 2011)

hey buddy i got 4 strawberry diesels going atm on day 18 in flower. the stretch is redic...two plants started with heights of 28cm and 32cm befor flower...now they are both at 83cm they are fkn big ladies...running out of room i must have got a real sative pheno type which is not great lol. ill keep you up to do with my grow too.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 3, 2011)

james gordon said:


> hey buddy i got 4 strawberry diesels going atm on day 18 in flower. the stretch is redic...two plants started with heights of 28cm and 32cm befor flower...now they are both at 83cm they are fkn big ladies...running out of room i must have got a real sative pheno type which is not great lol. ill keep you up to do with my grow too.


Looking very nice. Your plants are a bit taller than mine is. No worries, it's coming along nicely. You should start a thread that would be nice. The top part of the main stem was slowly dying so I cut it off. Similar to what happened to scottyballs, it wouldn't bend and snapped so I more or less topped it.


----------



## james gordon (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah its prob a bit late to start a thread and i was gonna thats what i thought was a journal LOL im horrid.....the height is not a great thing for me as im a little limited with height. was told they were more indica than sativa so i got pickled there...i may have to hit them with u turn tomorrow in more growth occurs over night as they should have stopped by now. uhhh that will slow you down for a week or so i pretty sure. your yeild will be reduce a little...i have only a few days left to decide if i rope her down or not otherwise stem will get to stiff....i like the screen you got up its really interesting...i want to try something similar for my next grow...have you started feeding bloom nutes yet???? i did something diff this round and it made a HUGE DIFF......i kept feeding the veg formula 2weeks into flower..


----------



## james gordon (Sep 4, 2011)

im going to spray every single plant now with reverse fem seeds or not, 3of mine hermied on me few days ago, but the weird thing was that some of the suspected pollen sacks pushed out pistols today and the rest of the little balls i pulled of and sprayed her with reverse today and will again in 10days, prob wont help massivly but we see what happens, either way im fairly certain that its minimum 90%female for the two that matter and the 3rd one i chopped. was onlt there cos extra seed sprouted long story lol


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2011)

james gordon said:


> yeah its prob a bit late to start a thread and i was gonna thats what i thought was a journal LOL im horrid.....the height is not a great thing for me as im a little limited with height. was told they were more indica than sativa so i got pickled there...i may have to hit them with u turn tomorrow in more growth occurs over night as they should have stopped by now. uhhh that will slow you down for a week or so i pretty sure. your yeild will be reduce a little...i have only a few days left to decide if i rope her down or not otherwise stem will get to stiff....i like the screen you got up its really interesting...i want to try something similar for my next grow...have you started feeding bloom nutes yet???? i did something diff this round and it made a HUGE DIFF......i kept feeding the veg formula 2weeks into flower..


Nope, I've been using the simple Lucas Formula, only Flora Nova Bloom from start to finish. It's been doing great with it so far.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2011)

When should I trim all of this off?


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 4, 2011)

How long into flowering before your ph started coming down? Mines come down from 6.8 to 6.4 so far.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> How long into flowering before your ph started coming down? Mines come down from 6.8 to 6.4 so far.


Once I got to around 700-800ppm and when I re-calibrated my pH meter.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 4, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Once I got to around 700-800ppm and when I re-calibrated my pH meter.


 Yeah, Nova does a job on the instruments, I rinse mine in hot water now. Only been in flower for a few days, 1100 ppm. I got some GH Flora Kleen, and have been flushing every 10 days between res changes. I get a huge jump in growth everytime I use it. Seems Nova leaves a thick residue, I'm sure you've seen it. Salt. Pure water will do the same thing, but this stuff releases the plant/soil ionic bond. Kinda like giving the plant a fresh start everytime. $14 for 32 oz, free shipping. Only telling you because we are both in hydroton, and that stuff holds onto a lot of residue. Anyway, glad to see you're doing well...


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Yeah, Nova does a job on the instruments, I rinse mine in hot water now. Only been in flower for a few days, 1100 ppm. I got some GH Flora Kleen, and have been flushing every 10 days between res changes. I get a huge jump in growth everytime I use it. Seems Nova leaves a thick residue, I'm sure you've seen it. Salt. Pure water will do the same thing, but this stuff releases the plant/soil ionic bond. Kinda like giving the plant a fresh start everytime. $14 for 32 oz, free shipping. Only telling you because we are both in hydroton, and that stuff holds onto a lot of residue. Anyway, glad to see you're doing well...


Thanks for the tip. I'll look into that. I had no idea GH made something like that. Seems like it would be very useful to have handy.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2011)

Was getting very low, like below a gallon low so I went ahead and did a fresh res change today. Upped ppm to 1200, after added ppm was 1280 pH was 5.5.


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 4, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> When should I trim all of this off?
> 
> View attachment 1769261


I've read that you should start to trim the undergrowth slowly (like one fan leaf per day,) starting about two-three weeks after you finish weaving.


----------



## james gordon (Sep 4, 2011)

hey bro, you trim once your screen is pretty much full and all the tops are out of the screen. once you have as many tops out of the screen as possably anything under your screen goes. all side branches that didnt make it past your screen your fan leafs the whole works. it will be completly naked under your screen pretty much


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies both of you. I'll probably trim a leaf here and there and once the screen is filled I'll trim off a few more everyday. Don't think it would be a good idea to just clear cut the thing one day haha.


----------



## james gordon (Sep 4, 2011)

hey buddy, you could clear all the under folage out pretty quickly, it shouldnt matter too much. i found a post the other day real good one with the screen ill try find it and past if for you


----------



## james gordon (Sep 4, 2011)

hey buddy you were meant to clear of all the follage under the screen befor you flipped the lights.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2011)

james gordon said:


> hey buddy you were meant to clear of all the follage under the screen befor you flipped the lights.


If you look at scottyballs grow you'll noticed he cleared it while he was flowering, so did dayzt. It seems as if marijuana grows different in hydrofarm than it does when grown in soil and you can't follow the same principals like with scrog, growing in dirt you to have 60% of the screen filled before flip, well i had about 1/3 of it filled before flowering and now almost all of it is.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html

Pretty good bit of info there in that thread. Very good read.


----------



## james gordon (Sep 5, 2011)

awesome buddy, this is my list to choose from when i do my scrog next grow..still a little bit of confusion about which strain to pick  it seems as though there is alomst no right/wrong time to clear out the bottom of your screen. i guess trial and error would be the best method. im deff going to read that g13 article since its one of the strains i might be choosing.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 5, 2011)

Day 1

1 week

2 weeks

3 weeks

4 weeks

5 weeks

6 weeks(Today)


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 6, 2011)

Trying a little experiment. I trimmed off half of the under growth, then am going to wait a few days to see how that half of the plant reacts compared to the half i didn't trim. Or if it reacts the same. Almost all of what I cut off was leaves that weren't really getting much light. Because the screen is close to the bucket almost every top that grew made it to the screen which puts me at 30+ tops. Now they just need to be a little bit further apart from each other


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 7, 2011)

looking good! very nice! I started flowering yesterday! How long does it take to see the lovely Pistils after you go 12/12 ? typically?

thanks,

widow


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 7, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> looking good! very nice! I started flowering yesterday! How long does it take to see the lovely Pistils after you go 12/12 ? typically?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> widow


Mine was showing before I switched to 12/12 but usually anywhere from 1-10 days. I don't think mine will fill up the entire screen, it's not stretching like I thought it would, nevertheless it is a very top heavy plant, meaning it has over 30 tops all of which are above the screen and all of them are looking lovely and showing pistils everywhere. I went ahead and trimmed up the rest of the bottom leaves.


----------



## mears220 (Sep 8, 2011)

are you still useing distilled water mate and is any type ok


----------



## PotPower (Sep 8, 2011)

Subscribed! 
I am using the same buckets converted to rdwc/drip and air stones in each and every bucket.
I am on week 5 of flowering and my buckets are completely filled with roots! 
Looking nice man! Can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 8, 2011)

You can trim away whenever you like.. I usally knock off the sucker growth that I know will never make it threw the screen no sence in sending valuable energy to them sites just to cut them out of the loope later.. that energy will be redirected to the top of the plant.. btw looking Good


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 8, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> You can trim away whenever you like.. I usally knock off the sucker growth that I know will never make it threw the screen no sence in sending valuable energy to them sites just to cut them out of the loope later.. that energy will be redirected to the top of the plant.. btw looking Good


Thanks!  I've probably read your grow 10 times. 



mears220 said:


> are you still useing distilled water mate and is any type ok


Yep, usually walmart or walgreens. Their caps are the same and fit the filler hose I made.



PotPower said:


> Subscribed!
> I am using the same buckets converted to rdwc/drip and air stones in each and every bucket.
> I am on week 5 of flowering and my buckets are completely filled with roots!
> Looking nice man! Can't wait to see your finished product!


Thanks for the sub, do you have a journal of your current grow?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 8, 2011)

A pic after I cut off all of the under growth. Looks a bit bare..


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> A pic after I cut off all of the under growth. Looks a bit bare..
> 
> View attachment 1776047


Almost there, keep stretching her out! You want there to be gaps and for light to come through. That's what's going to spur that growth that's going to fill the gaps (assuming you're still training and creating gaps.) She's looking sexy as hell!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 8, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Almost there, keep stretching her out! You want there to be gaps and for light to come through. That's what's going to spur that growth that's going to fill the gaps (assuming you're still training and creating gaps.) She's looking sexy as hell!


I'm trying to get those two gaps filled in. Not sure if it's gonna it seems to have slowed a lot in vertical and is starting to focus more on budding. I know they are still a bit too close but I'm hoping it'll fill in completely in a week or so.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2011)

excuse me..lol.. need to subscribe... lookin awesome mr2shim....im really diggin this waterfarm growing group that i see helping eachother out...very cool......i have learned so much already by reading Scottyballs manual and seeing Dayzt grow his monster tangerine dream beast...im subbed to watch how to do this for my next grow... good luck with everything mr2shim... and thanks to everyone here for being so cool and helpful. peace out amber


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> excuse me..lol.. need to subscribe... lookin awesome mr2shim....im really diggin this waterfarm growing group that i see helping eachother out...very cool......i have learned so much already by reading Scottyballs manual and seeing Dayzt grow his monster tangerine dream beast...im subbed to watch how to do this for my next grow... good luck with everything mr2shim... and thanks to everyone here for being so cool and helpful. peace out amber


Thanks for the sub! Regardless of how this grow turns out (epic or meh) I'm going to stick with this setup until I can afford to run 8+ waterfarms. really amazing way to grow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Thanks for the sub! Regardless of how this grow turns out (epic or meh) I'm going to stick with this setup until I can afford to run 8+ waterfarms. really amazing way to grow.


That is such wonderful positive attitude! and what a tremendous goal as well. With an winning attitude like i have NO doubt you are going to do it! and im rooting for you all the way Mr2shim! Take care ... amber


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 8, 2011)

Still looking good man - I'd maybe hold off on trimming any more of the bottom stuff for now, and watch your tops start to take off. You'll see some of the other lower leaves start to shrivel back after awhile and then they can be removed later. She's going to go through some stretching, so you don't want to stress her out any more than that right now I'd think.

Keep it up!


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, not sure if you have been asked, but I can't find it in the thread anywhere...How far between the top of the waterfarm and the screen? So wish I had done this. Looking good!


----------



## PotPower (Sep 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Thanks for the sub, do you have a journal of your current grow?


I should post one up! ok let me do one now!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 9, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Still looking good man - I'd maybe hold off on trimming any more of the bottom stuff for now, and watch your tops start to take off. You'll see some of the other lower leaves start to shrivel back after awhile and then they can be removed later. She's going to go through some stretching, so you don't want to stress her out any more than that right now I'd think.
> 
> Keep it up!


Oh hey! Back from vacation? I'm not cutting anymore, there is still some left to cut but I figured what I did was plenty and I didn't want to do like you said stress it out too much. 



Hobgoblit said:


> Hey, not sure if you have been asked, but I can't find it in the thread anywhere...How far between the top of the waterfarm and the screen? So wish I had done this. Looking good!


Most do a foot, I thought that was a bit far so I did 6", the foot is so you can get a gallon jug inside there to fill up the res, I made a filler hose so I don't have to do that and just hold the jug outside the tent with those hose in the waterfarm.


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 9, 2011)

Those are starting to look great, thinking of doing a sog grow also


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 9, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> Those are starting to look great, thinking of doing a sog grow also


Thanks, but it's a scrog. sog is sea of green which is a ton of plants in a small area, scrog is screen of green, which is what you see here


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 9, 2011)

It's moving along quite nicely. Don't think any more weaving is going to be happening past today, not stretching at all really. Still hoping I can fill it in though. Not sure if SD is the best for scrog.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a hard time believing this plant will be finished in 5 weeks.  From how it looks today it seems as if it's more like 1-2 weeks of 12/12 not 3. but who knows, guess that's what happens when you grow a strain with no real documentation.


----------



## OGPanda (Sep 9, 2011)

It's just absolutely crazy how much growth has happened since the flip.... Seems like it was the right time to flip huh?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 10, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> It's just absolutely crazy how much growth has happened since the flip.... Seems like it was the right time to flip huh?


Yea it was a good time, I don't think it was ideal, maybe a week longer would have been perfect. Used up the 2 gallons of nutes I made for add back.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are a few of the bud sites

Today is day 20 of 12/12, a little behind the norm I'd say but I don't mind waiting a little while longer.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 10, 2011)

that is lookin mighty fine my friend! You are dialed in it seems! That plant looks really good, nice bud sites ALL OVER! Today is DAY 5 for mine in Flower......I will post updates a little later this evening. How is the smell ?

widow


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 10, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> that is lookin mighty fine my friend! You are dialed in it seems! That plant looks really good, nice bud sites ALL OVER! Today is DAY 5 for mine in Flower......I will post updates a little later this evening. How is the smell ?
> 
> widow


It's getting pretty dank, more of a fruity smell right now though, not so much diesel.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 10, 2011)

looking awesome man! she's beautiful!


----------



## james gordon (Sep 10, 2011)

hey buddy i got 4plants going depends on the pheno you get. my stretch for 2 plants is unreal...plant heights befor switching for the tallest now were (32and28cm) after flipping 4weeks on(90cm and 92cm)

other 2 plants befor switch were (20cm and 28cm) now ( 62cm and 59cm) very diff outcomes. also from when you switch the lights is not considered propper flowering. the first 2weeks into 12/12 are still considered to be "veg" since the foccus is on stretch not bud formation. after initial stretch has finished then its classed as flowering.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

Big 3 weeks of 12/12 is tomorrow. I had to flush out and change the res yesterday it was getting very low and didn't want to wait until the morning. Guess I'll update with some pictures then. PPMs were 1350 when I added fresh nutes, now they are up to 1450 and pH i assume is fine. I don't really check it that much since Nova Bloom has such good buffers, It's probably around 5.8


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 11, 2011)

That exact same thing happened to me with the ppms at that level. It's pretty much 'steady as she goes' from that point - I wouldn't up those ppms any more for your grow unless the plant really tells (shows) you she wants more. Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> That exact same thing happened to me with the ppms at that level. It's pretty much 'steady as she goes' from that point - I wouldn't up those ppms any more for your grow unless the plant really tells (shows) you she wants more. Looking forward to the pics!!


I was a bit skeptical about going up to 1400ppm, I think I'll stay there for a few weeks if not longer...


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 11, 2011)

can't wait for those updated pics!!


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 11, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I was a bit skeptical about going up to 1400ppm, I think I'll stay there for a few weeks if not longer...


 I plan on staying @ 1400 for a while too. 1350 is the max on the label, so unless she asks for it, I'm staying here.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> I plan on staying @ 1400 for a while too. 1350 is the max on the label, so unless she asks for it, I'm staying here.


Yea, You can of course go higher than what's on the label. I once made up some 2500x solution just for kicks and giggles and to see what color it would be,...dark.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

Doing about 1/2 gallon every 24 hours right now. It's the big(not really) 3 weeks of 12/12! yay, only ~5+ left.. 

PPM this morning was 1450, pH still haven't checked that. Not too worried about it really.


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 12, 2011)

lookin nice bro subbed


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 12, 2011)

She is filling out pretty well.....it should start to kick into overdrive very soon and really start to put on weight around end week of 3 - to 4 - then flourish thereafter.....looking really nice!


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 12, 2011)

looking good....hows the ppm schedule.....your plants of course will let you know...


----------



## Declectic (Sep 12, 2011)

sub'd, but came in to check out your tent setup&#8230;*(as discussed in the other journal). I see that you are intaking into the filter &#8212;> through the light &#8212;> out your fan&#8230;*exhausting outside the tent?

I have a very similar setup (pic in my journal as well) and I noticed that if I don't have my intake fan running (or running high enough) the tent kind of&#8230;*caves in&#8230;*like it's sucking it you know&#8230;*but if i use the speedster to put the fan at a speed it evens out&#8230;*and if i put the speedster at full blast the tent looks fat LOL 

So i guess I'm not really sure I understand why you wouldn't run an intake for fresh air? or maybe you are and I just completely misunderstood everything (that happens a lot with me lol)


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

Declectic said:


> sub'd, but came in to check out your tent setup&#8230;*(as discussed in the other journal). I see that you are intaking into the filter &#8212;> through the light &#8212;> out your fan&#8230;*exhausting outside the tent?
> 
> I have a very similar setup (pic in my journal as well) and I noticed that if I don't have my intake fan running (or running high enough) the tent kind of&#8230;*caves in&#8230;*like it's sucking it you know&#8230;*but if i use the speedster to put the fan at a speed it evens out&#8230;*and if i put the speedster at full blast the tent looks fat LOL
> 
> So i guess I'm not really sure I understand why you wouldn't run an intake for fresh air? or maybe you are and I just completely misunderstood everything (that happens a lot with me lol)


Yes sir that's the way I have it setup, leave that sucker on full blast(if noise isn't an issue) my fan also caves the tent in a bit once it's zipped up. More negative pressure the better.(unless it's like a vacuum cleaner 1/2" above your plants, that might be too much. 

Intake is not needed when you have negative pressure, if you have a hole for intake and the tent is sealed up and air leak proof, you put your hand over the intake and you feel air being sucked in, kinda like when you put your hand to a vacuum cleaner, same thing.

intake fan is ok, makes it a passive system which isn't as efficient as forced, i.e negative pressure.

Same with cars, turbocharged cars burn fuel more efficiently than normally aspirated vehicles.

Here I drew a picture,... I think this is the best way to set it up, it cools the light and cleans the air AND eliminates the need for an intake fan. 3 in 1

Granted tents aren't anywhere near air tight, I bought some aluminum ducting tape and taped every seam and put a 4" piece of duct at the bottom so that is the air inlet. I sealed up the inlet ports on the tent itself.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 12, 2011)

Hm&#8230;*i see. Diagram makes sense, that is what I pictured and your diagram confirmed that.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Quick Question guys can u use lst with a plant that u force flower, 12/12 from the seed


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey Quick Question guys can u use lst with a plant that u force flower, 12/12 from the seed


No idea and no idea what that has to do with his journal. Best to post a thread in newbie central or indoor growing asking that.


----------



## jusanothertoker (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey thx for your help in my thread! I subscribed to this thread and ran thru it today. I will be using the scrog in my 1st grow cuz of this thread. Not only did I need this method due to my cool hood taking up so much space, but this thread has been legit so thx brotha for the hook up!

How much space are you gonna have between your light and plants when ur done?

My 1st grow will be a quick auto flower bubblelicious then I will be goin after some northern lights fems for the second grow


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

jusanothertoker said:


> Hey thx for your help in my thread! I subscribed to this thread and ran thru it today. I will be using the scrog in my 1st grow cuz of this thread. Not only did I need this method due to my cool hood taking up so much space, but this thread has been legit so thx brotha for the hook up!
> 
> How much space are you gonna have between your light and plants when ur done?
> 
> My 1st grow will be a quick auto flower bubblelicious then I will be goin after some northern lights fems for the second grow


I'm not sure how much space I'll have when it's done growing. Can be 2" can be 10, not really sure at this point. Be careful with the auto bubblelicious, I had some and it didn't auto.


----------



## jusanothertoker (Sep 12, 2011)

hmmm..did you get them from nirvana? I hope mine autos oh well if not I guess I will SCROG the first grow to


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 12, 2011)

MS Paint win.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

jusanothertoker said:


> hmmm..did you get them from nirvana? I hope mine autos oh well if not I guess I will SCROG the first grow to


They were nirvana seeds but this was over a year ago, if you got them recently I'm sure they fixed the problem. Honestly, I don't think auto seeds are that good, when I was a beginner I thought it was cool because I didn't have to deal with flipping lights and what not but I like photo better.



kriznarf said:


> View attachment 1783671
> 
> MS Paint win.


 you like that do ya?


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 12, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> you like that do ya?


I swear I made the same drawing for a buddy a while back. Also beautifully rendered in MS Paint.

Grow is looking great, btw. Have you considered trimming a fan leaf on those tops that are rising faster than the others? Wiser people than myself have advised it (Scotty,) but I can't testify personally.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> I swear I made the same drawing for a buddy a while back. Also beautifully rendered in MS Paint.
> 
> Grow is looking great, btw. Have you considered trimming a fan leaf on those tops that are rising faster than the others? Wiser people than myself have advised it (Scotty,) but I can't testify personally.


I thought about it and will if it gets too tall to push under the shorter ones beside it.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 14, 2011)

Definitely going to have to make hashish this time around, the leaves are already packed with trichs. Not even 4 weeks down the road yet. I'm getting a strawberry smell when i touch the buds but when I touch the stem I get a serious diesel smell.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 14, 2011)

2 pages without pictures means more pictures time.. Figured I'd do a few more than normal. Enjoy. 

Oh, and pH is no idea still, LOL. Need to check that seriously, ppm was kinda high but not affecting plant @ 1680. Pretty big jump from 1400! It's already downed a gallon and a half since Sunday, so I'm not sure if I should change it after the other half a gallon or just go until Sunday then do a fresh res change then. My add back was 1400ppm so I assume it's the full 24 hour interval between me adding back takes it up so much. I think I'll start adding back every morning and night before lights go out. Anywho I'm rambling. One more thing, it's grown 2.5" in the past 2 days, if it keeps that rate up it'll only take 10-12 days to reach the light. 

Day 23 of 12/12 (51 from sprout)



Also, there's a fucking gnat in the tent. I can't catch the little bastard. Pissing me off.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 14, 2011)

Sticky fly trap my friend, works every time.


----------



## Silversun (Sep 14, 2011)

Shes looking super nice dude, keep it up!


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking hot! Can't wait to see that girl blow up. 

Random questions: How high above the canopy is your light right now? What kind of bulb/ballast are you using? Was this a fresh bulb? Who does your hair? Thanks in advance, mang.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 14, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Looking hot! Can't wait to see that girl blow up.
> 
> Random questions: How high above the canopy is your light right now? What kind of bulb/ballast are you using? Was this a fresh bulb? Who does your hair? Thanks in advance, mang.


 last question first, Wife cuts my hair, haven't had a haircut in like 4 months though so it's getting long. Tallest top on in the canopy is 8.5" when lights went off and shortest was 6" so pretty close together which is awesome. Bulb, ballast and cooltube came in a kit on ebay for like $170. All new.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 14, 2011)

Great pics mr2!! I'd say that screen is pretty much full - are you still moving tops? Can't wait to see your girl start to really shine!!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 15, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Great pics mr2!! I'd say that screen is pretty much full - are you still moving tops? Can't wait to see your girl start to really shine!!


No I stopped moving Saturday. It's only Thursday and it's ran through the 2 gallons of add back, that usually doesn't happen until Friday-Saturday, so it is drinking more and more every week.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking good Mr ! keep on top of that drinking shes going to be going threw more then a gallon a day soon


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 15, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Looking good Mr ! keep on top of that drinking shes going to be going threw more then a gallon a day soon


Not too sure if I want to be buying that many gallons of water! When did yours start drinking that much?


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 16, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Not too sure if I want to be buying that many gallons of water! When did yours start drinking that much?


Time to suck it up and buy a filter! I didn't have one for my previous grow and when I totaled up the amount I spent on water throughout the grow, I realized that I could have bought a nice filter and then some.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 16, 2011)

Me too - and it's been quite the life-saver. We use it daily for drinking water too, so it was a great investment.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 16, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Time to suck it up and buy a filter! I didn't have one for my previous grow and when I totaled up the amount I spent on water throughout the grow, I realized that I could have bought a nice filter and then some.


NEVER! Actually, I had no idea there was such a thing as a portable RO system.. Should have did more research into that I suppose! Think I *may* get one, have to convince the wife first, she is CHEAP.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 16, 2011)

Got busy, forgot to add water to res before lights went out. Height this morning was 7" and tallest is 10". I'm sure it'll be done growing vertically in 10 days or so then it'll start packing on weight.

was unsure about how tall it would be but I now see it's def going to get some height to it. Smell is seriously dank. I was looking at the trichomes and a lot are cloudyish, which I found weird for a plant 3.5 weeks into 12/12. It might just finish in 8 weeks.



Dayzt said:


> Me too - and it's been quite the life-saver. We use it daily for drinking water too, so it was a great investment.


Told wife she said she'll look at them with me, that could be in a day or a year.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1790510
Mine cost $60.00, free shipping on e-bay
I use it for drinking water also.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 16, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> View attachment 1790510
> Mine cost $60.00, free shipping on e-bay
> I use it for drinking water also.


Nice man! How does it work? Does it really do 0 ppm water? Did it come with everything?, I want to hook it up to my faucet and don't want to buy anything extra.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 16, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Nice man! How does it work? Does it really do 0 ppm water? Did it come with everything?, I want to hook it up to my faucet and don't want to buy anything extra.


 Mine came with the hook-up for the sink. It has 3 lines, input, waste, & pure water. Most R/O filters will get you close, but the deioniser takes it all the way to 000. Personally, i'd pull the deionized filter out for drinking, and just use it for the plants. Something about the taste I think.


----------



## Crash666 (Sep 17, 2011)

My tap water comes out at just over 200ppm. If I run it through my RO filter it's normally around 20ppm. The one I ended up with just screws onto the faucet and has a small hose that filtered water comes out of. I usually filter a 5 gallon bucket full everytime. I'm also adding a little cal-mag to the RO water before it hits the plants. I love mine and would recommend an RO setup to anyone.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea, wife says I can get one, so I will probably sometime next week. Anywho, ppm meter broke so yea. Didn't really NEED it anyways because I'm not going to use any more nuts than what I am now unless I notice it's being undernuted. So I'm sticking with 3.5 tsp of Nova Bloom, I may kick it up to 4 tsp at week 5 then do that for a week and flush it out for the final 2 weeks. I've been draining and adding new nutes every 6-8 days. Anywho, it has grown a LOT this week. like 10" in 5 days a lot. Monday it was 1-2" now it's 8-11" Onto the pics..


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 17, 2011)

Dat fucking plant.


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 18, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Yea, wife says I can get one, so I will probably sometime next week. Anywho, ppm meter broke so yea. Didn't really NEED it anyways because I'm not going to use any more nuts than what I am now unless I notice it's being undernuted. So I'm sticking with 3.5 tsp of Nova Bloom, I may kick it up to 4 tsp at week 5 then do that for a week and flush it out for the final 2 weeks. I've been draining and adding new nutes every 6-8 days. Anywho, it has grown a LOT this week. like 10" in 5 days a lot. Monday it was 1-2" now it's 8-11" Onto the pics..
> 
> View attachment 1791871View attachment 1791872View attachment 1791876View attachment 1791879


its looking awesome now mate nice job at filling out the screen +rep


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 18, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Dat fucking plant.


 Thanks



mr.green123 said:


> its looking awesome now mate nice job at filling out the screen +rep


Yep, I got it filled! Thanks for the rep. I'm still a bit skeptical about this plant taking 8 weeks to finish, would be awesome if it did but I'm thinking 10.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 19, 2011)

So today is day 28(4 weeks) of 12/12, vertical growth seems to have slowed down. I'm thinking now it'll focus on flowers from here on out.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow! Lookin great!!


----------



## malignant (Sep 19, 2011)

very nice she's pretty


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 19, 2011)

She's looking amazing!! As things thicken up now, it will be the best of times!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 19, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Nice!!!





pcn3rd said:


> Wow! Lookin great!!





malignant said:


> very nice she's pretty





Dayzt said:


> She's looking amazing!! As things thicken up now, it will be the best of times!


Thanks guys! It's still growing a bit. Measured before lights went off, tallest one is 13" and the shorter ones are all about 10" I changed the res Saturday evening, added back the rest of what was left in the jug Sunday morning, Made a new jug this morning and before lights went off it ran through that entire gallon.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

Took a picture last night after light went out. Will be taking more of these in the coming weeks once budding really takes off.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good looking canopy you have going now! It has really filled out nicely over the past few days. Great looking bud formation as it appears to be focusing now on getting fatter. I am right at 2 weeks behind you thus far....really exited as it gets further in! What all are you feeding her? How many weeks/days of flowering do you expect to endure? 

widow


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> Good looking canopy you have going now! It has really filled out nicely over the past few days. Great looking bud formation as it appears to be focusing now on getting fatter. I am right at 2 weeks behind you thus far....really exited as it gets further in! What all are you feeding her? How many weeks/days of flowering do you expect to endure?
> 
> widow


Thanks it really did fill in nice. I'm only using Flora Nova Bloom. I'm hoping it'll be done in 4 weeks from Today, we'll see. I'm using 3.5 tsp of it so around 1450-1500ppm. As I said my ppm meter broke and I'm not really going to run out and get another one asap. I wasn't really using it as much now that I'm sticking to 3.5tsp through the rest of flowering until flush.

Holy Smoke claims it'll finish in a short 56 days so we shall see how accurate that is.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 20, 2011)

She looks SO nice and green in there!! Keep it up man! I enjoy your pic updates - always beautiful! 

I know posts like this don't really help much, but I think they attract more peeps since it pushes your thread to the top of the 'Grow Journals' forum threads.


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking absolutely ill, mr2shim. What day of flower is this again?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> She looks SO nice and green in there!! Keep it up man! I enjoy your pic updates - always beautiful!
> 
> I know posts like this don't really help much, but I think they attract more peeps since it pushes your thread to the top of the 'Grow Journals' forum threads.


Oh yea, I love the bumps, I'm sure you do too. 



kriznarf said:


> Looking absolutely ill, mr2shim. What day of flower is this again?


Today the Sept. 20th would be... 29th. That pic was taken last night after light went out.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! Everything is so even.... great job!!


----------



## r1tony (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice grow, glad I made it for the end.

+rep


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking excelent MR..


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 20, 2011)

Awsome scrog MR. She looks great, so GREEN


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guy. Should get really interesting from here on out.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

Problems... I noticed a little nute burn, did a quick change of nutes and dropped nutes down to 2.5 tsp. Was at 3.5 tsp.. Will be keeping an eye on her over the next few days to see if that worked or if I'm gonna have to do a full flush.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you using Nova bloom? I would advise strongly on going over 3tsp per gallon this stuff it is VERY concentrated.. I normally use 2 tsp per gallon max.. keep a eye on that EC and ppm to see if the roots are damaged if PPm/EC start to go up with out adding in water flush with straight water for 3-4 days.. then start back off at half strength.. remember what I say less is ALWAYS better.. I cant preach this to growers enough it will only hurt the final yeild by adding more nutes and hurting the root structure.. If your looking for a bigger yeild go with a bigbud strain..


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 21, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Are you using Nova bloom? I would advise strongly on going over 3tsp per gallon this stuff it is VERY concentrated.. I normally use 2 tsp per gallon max.. keep a eye on that EC and ppm to see if the roots are damaged if PPm/EC start to go up with out adding in water flush with straight water for 3-4 days.. then start back off at half strength.. remember what I say less is ALWAYS better.. I cant preach this to growers enough it will only hurt the final yeild by adding more nutes and hurting the root structure.. If your looking for a bigger yeild go with a bigbud strain..


Thanks for the tips. Will not be going over 3 tsp... Would a flush and doing half strength reduce yield/make plant flower longer or would it carry on as normal?


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 21, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Are you using Nova bloom? I would advise strongly on going over 3tsp per gallon this stuff it is VERY concentrated.. I normally use 2 tsp per gallon max.. keep a eye on that EC and ppm to see if the roots are damaged if PPm/EC start to go up with out adding in water flush with straight water for 3-4 days.. then start back off at half strength.. remember what I say less is ALWAYS better.. I cant preach this to growers enough it will only hurt the final yeild by adding more nutes and hurting the root structure.. If your looking for a bigger yeild go with a bigbud strain..


I've also noticed that 1 tsp/gal resulted in a higher ppm than was stated on the bottle of Nova Bloom.


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 21, 2011)

are you all just useing Nova Bloom start to finish


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 21, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> are you all just useing Nova Bloom start to finish


Yea, the ones that are doing a scottyballs like grow usually only use Nova Bloom from start to finish.


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 21, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Yea, the ones that are doing a scottyballs like grow usually only use Nova Bloom from start to finish.


thanks for the reply mate i might try it out its alot simpler to just use the one nutrient. do you add anything else later in flower or is it just that


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks both for the advice im definitely going to check it out thanks


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 21, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks for the reply mate i might try it out its alot simpler to just use the one nutrient. do you add anything else later in flower or is it just that


nope, only nova bloom

Here's a pic of the worst spot of nute burn..


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice...I heard that str. diesel is SERIOUS!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 21, 2011)

Going to be needing gloves now as I can't touch one part of the plant without getting trichomes on my fingers. It literally does have triches


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2011)

Thats not to bad Mr.. it could be way worse. I somtimes get them small spots its nothing to panic about but I still would bring down the nutes to under 3 tsp per gallon and watch the EC/PPM so you know whats really going on with the plant.. still looking good


----------



## Declectic (Sep 21, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Here's a pic of the worst spot of nute burn..
> View attachment 1798059


hey that even that bad  (at least I don't think it is but i'm still a newb grower hehe)


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

Declectic said:


> hey that even that bad  (at least I don't think it is but i'm still a newb grower hehe)


It doesn't seem to have gotten any worse. Took some more night shots. Checked the res last night it is drinking a little over a gallon in 24 hours.

























little pic of the light setup and filter, how dirty it's getting... neon zip ties = win.


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 22, 2011)

very clean set up bro things are flying along now


----------



## 404NotFound (Sep 22, 2011)

You have both the hoses leading out or is it all just connected to one hose leading out?


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 22, 2011)

requesting a side shot that shows the area under your screen. Looking damn good, mr2shim!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

404NotFound said:


> You have both the hoses leading out or is it all just connected to one hose leading out?


air comes up through an inlet at the bottom, goes into the carbon filter, cools the light goes through the fan and out the left side of the tent.



kriznarf said:


> requesting a side shot that shows the area under your screen. Looking damn good, mr2shim!


Ask and you shall receive. 







Here's the back side of the filter that shows the routing better.


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha, talk about prompt delivery! Any chance I could get some tasteful nudes?

Seriously though, side shots of scrogs are some of my favorite grow pics.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank God for aluminum tape! Best stuff since duct tape.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Ha, talk about prompt delivery! Any chance I could get some tasteful nudes?
> 
> Seriously though, side shots of scrogs are some of my favorite grow pics.


Me too. I love the foundation pictures, stem, branches, and roots. I love those kinda pics. I'll take a pic of the stem and post it later on today. 



Hobgoblit said:


> Thank God for aluminum tape! Best stuff since duct tape.


I know. I bought a 50ft roll for like 10 bucks at the hardware store. Best 10 bucks I've spent in a while.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 22, 2011)

mr2shim said:


>


What is that you have covering your fan? Does it help reduce noise by any chance?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

Declectic said:


> What is that you have covering your fan? Does it help reduce noise by any chance?


No, just some kinda cover that came with the fan.. I never took it off so I'm not sure if it reduces noise or not. Fan is still fairly loud. It's a 4" inline fan rated @ 190cfm.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 22, 2011)

Ah, gotcha. 

I'm not expert at this as it's my first grow and I have really on experience on anything else other than what I have in my setup, but I've heard that smaller fans are noisier? I'm running 6" fans. But I can tell you that from a trial & error run&#8230;*running insulated ducting definitely helps reduce the noise output.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 22, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> air comes up through an inlet at the bottom, goes into the carbon filter, cools the light goes through the fan and out the left side of the tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, your plant is really looking awesome!!  It's uncanny how similar your setup is to my TD setup - I'm so happy it's working that well for you! There's so much green in there, don't worry about the little brown spots - when the plant is that size, it's difficult to keep all parts of it 100% happy - it's like the different corners of the plant are in different time zones..lol... one side may have a slight deficiency while the other side could be just the opposite... damn I wish I could +rep you! lol..  Keep it up - almost there!!!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

Declectic said:


> Ah, gotcha.
> 
> I'm not expert at this as it's my first grow and I have really on experience on anything else other than what I have in my setup, but I've heard that smaller fans are noisier? I'm running 6" fans. But I can tell you that from a trial & error run&#8230;*running insulated ducting definitely helps reduce the noise output.


Yea I've heard good things about insulated ducting but I'm not gonna worry about the noise, it isn't so bad to where I would be worried.



Dayzt said:


> Man, your plant is really looking awesome!!  It's uncanny how similar your setup is to my TD setup - I'm so happy it's working that well for you! There's so much green in there, don't worry about the little brown spots - when the plant is that size, it's difficult to keep all parts of it 100% happy - it's like the different corners of the plant are in different time zones..lol... one side may have a slight deficiency while the other side could be just the opposite... damn I wish I could +rep you! lol..  Keep it up - almost there!!!


Thanks. I love the setup, everything is a tight squeeze but it works! I've noticed what you're saying, some spots are showing signs of under nute while other places have small signs of nute burn. I was thinking earlier today how insane that sounds but thanks for the conformation I'm not crazy. 

How much longer do you guys think this thing will flower for?


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd say 25-30 days. There is a lot of fattening up yet to come.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 22, 2011)

That is going to be a monster, ya better put a leash on her.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> I'd say 25-30 days. There is a lot of fattening up yet to come.


 That's what I'm thinking. Hopefully it doesn't go longer than 9 weeks total. I'm so ready to chop this monster down!



Hobgoblit said:


> That is going to be a monster, ya better put a leash on her.


I know, I think I may pick up another holy smoke seed soon for my next grow. Don't think I'm gonna grow the Nirvana Ice.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm looking at ordering DNA's Cannadential. Or Recon.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> I'm looking at ordering DNA's Cannadential. Or Recon.


Nice, I like DNA Genetics, at least the one seed I grew. Sour Cream. Good strain. I want something that has a good yield, maybe can get close to a pound from it, but at the same time has a nice stone maybe a little trippy and finishes by 8 weeks.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 22, 2011)

MR - Looking great brother. When I read you developed nute burn I was expecting some really burnt leaves. Hell, you ended up with just a small blemish. Damn thing is deep, dark green. Keep doing what you're doing. Like D siad, too difficult to keep every portion of your plant 100%. I always end up with blemishes and irregularities on lower fan leaves. If your blemish is all you have to deal with, you are going to have a MONSTER grow. Looking forward to seeing those buds blow up over the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 22, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> MR - Looking great brother. When I read you developed nute burn I was expecting some really burnt leaves. Hell, you ended up with just a small blemish. Damn thing is deep, dark green. Keep doing what you're doing. Like D siad, too difficult to keep every portion of your plant 100%. I always end up with blemishes and irregularities on lower fan leaves. If your blemish is all you have to deal with, you are going to have a MONSTER grow. Looking forward to seeing those buds blow up over the next 3-4 weeks.


 I'm a bit of a perfectionist and every small thing drives me CRAZY, but yea I need to just leave her alone and let her put on the weight and get fat. You guys think it'll hit he 1 lb mark? I'm hoping it will. It's got 30+ tops anywhere from 9"-15"


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 22, 2011)

You'll be in the ballpark. Go look at Scottyballs avatar one more time...I say 12-14 ounces


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 22, 2011)

Keep doing as your doing and i think you'll be right at the 1lb mark and that would be awesome!!


----------



## aesan (Sep 22, 2011)

Subbed!! Hype for final yield.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 23, 2011)

I got ppm meter working and calibrated again. Checked res this morning and it's down to 1150. Did max out at about 1580ish. Next res change I'll do 2.5 tsp of Nova Bloom, that should be around 1200ppm. pH was 6.0.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 23, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I got ppm meter working and calibrated again. Checked res this morning and it's down to 1150. Did max out at about 1580ish. Next res change I'll do 2.5 tsp of Nova Bloom, that should be around 1200ppm. pH was 6.0.


Mine topped out @ 1350, anything above that and it would rise. PPM's and PH... Idea...Lets mix up a gallon and compare measurements, see how off the 2 meters are.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 23, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Mine topped out @ 1350, anything above that and it would rise. PPM's and PH... Idea...Lets mix up a gallon and compare measurements, see how off the 2 meters are.


You could do that but when I make 2 separate gallons using the exact same teaspoons the ppm's are always different.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 23, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> You could do that but when I make 2 separate gallons using the exact same teaspoons the ppm's are always different.


Yeah, your right, but a large difference would mean one of us was off. My pen reads almost 200 ppm less than my inline monitor. Kinda need to figure which one is off. Pen 1350, Inline 1530. I go by the pen, but if the monitor is right I'm pushing to hard. Do you remember what 1 teaspoon a gallon averaged for you?


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Yeah, your right, but a large difference would mean one of us was off. My pen reads almost 200 ppm less than my inline monitor. Kinda need to figure which one is off. Pen 1350, Inline 1530. I go by the pen, but if the monitor is right I'm pushing to hard. Do you remember what 1 teaspoon a gallon averaged for you?


I wanted to add to this: I use my PEN and & My BlueLab Guardian Monitor - The BlueLaB reads about 200ppm more as well. But the PH and TEMP are within +-.1 PH or TEMP.

I am a process control engineer and I did some research on this and noted that the PPM has a +-5% so that would equate to the PPM reading higher on the BlueLab or Any other type of PPM Probe other than the PEN style. - 

Widow


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm thinking the pen is off, it's 5 yrs old, and never been calibrated. The monitor is a month old. So, I'm probably sitting around 1500ish...Who knows.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 23, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Yeah, your right, but a large difference would mean one of us was off. My pen reads almost 200 ppm less than my inline monitor. Kinda need to figure which one is off. Pen 1350, Inline 1530. I go by the pen, but if the monitor is right I'm pushing to hard. Do you remember what 1 teaspoon a gallon averaged for you?


um,. a teaspoon? right at 500 if I remember right. It was pretty close to the label.


----------



## lostNug (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet grow man. Love the scrog. Definetly gna try it out next time around. I got a similar set up as u except in soil and multiple plants. I got about 25 tops right now not counting the clones I put straight in to 12/12. Im only lsting to keep canopy even and open. Im hoping to yeild atleast a HP since these kush strains aren't the highest yeilders. Im really interested in what kind of weight u pull from ur set up.

What week flowering r u at?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 23, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Sweet grow man. Love the scrog. Definetly gna try it out next time around. I got a similar set up as u except in soil and multiple plants. I got about 25 tops right now not counting the clones I put straight in to 12/12. Im only lsting to keep canopy even and open. Im hoping to yeild atleast a HP since these kush strains aren't the highest yeilders. Im really interested in what kind of weight u pull from ur set up.
> 
> What week flowering r u at?


in week 4 now, week 5 starts Monday. You should try to grow in hydro next time. Specifically a waterfarm. Love this little bucket.


----------



## lostNug (Sep 23, 2011)

I do grow in hydro at my collective (custom coco mix to be exact), I do like it but I love the taste I can get outa soil. If i do go hydro at the mini grow I would probably do a DWC set up in the big 10inch pipes (forgot what's its called).

Cool im in the 3rd week right nnow in the mini grow and 6th week at the big collective grow. Just posted pics if u wanna check em out (link in sig)


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 23, 2011)

lostNug said:


> I do grow in hydro at my collective (custom coco mix to be exact), I do like it but I love the taste I can get outa soil. If i do go hydro at the mini grow I would probably do a DWC set up in the big 10inch pipes (forgot what's its called).
> 
> Cool im in the 3rd week right nnow in the mini grow and 6th week at the big collective grow. Just posted pics if u wanna check em out (link in sig)


Cool, I'll check it out.


----------



## CEEJR (Sep 23, 2011)

New member here and just want to say WOW! Looks awesome! I just started a 1974 Ladyburn in my new waterfarm . Been growing in dirt and this will be my first Hydro attempt keep up the good work.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 23, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> New member here and just want to say WOW! Looks awesome! I just started a 1974 Ladyburn in my new waterfarm . Been growing in dirt and this will be my first Hydro attempt keep up the good work.


Thanks. You should get a journal going. Would be a lot easier for us fellow waterfarmers to help you


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 23, 2011)

Ever get your R/O system?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 23, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Ever get your R/O system?


No!  I'll get it here soon.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 24, 2011)

It's really not growing like I thought it would. Maybe I'm in the tent staring at it too much or maybe it's a slow mover. Today it really didn't drink a whole lot of water. Maybe 1/4 of a gallon in 12 hours. When I refilled this morning it had been through an entire gallon since the previous morning.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 25, 2011)

sooo, Woke up this morning, going to check on plant and I hear a noise! Inline fan is making a funky noise like a bearing is rubbing. It's working fine, just an annoying ass noise. Took it apart this morning, couldn't get the bearing dust cap off. If anyone knows how that'd be great otherwise I'll end up replacing it eventually.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 25, 2011)

It sounds to me like you're at that 'certain time' of flowering where it seems like it has stopped growing - it's exactly what you said, after checking it every single day you start to notice the growth less and less. I think this is when your buds are really starting to thicken up from the inside-out though - so you don't notice as much by looking at them.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 26, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> It sounds to me like you're at that 'certain time' of flowering where it seems like it has stopped growing - it's exactly what you said, after checking it every single day you start to notice the growth less and less. I think this is when your buds are really starting to thicken up from the inside-out though - so you don't notice as much by looking at them.


Looked at some pictures from last Sunday and compared them, I could really notice the difference then. It wasn't staggering but it definately grew a lot within the week. Anywho, I took the whole thing apart, couldn't figure out how to get the motor separated from the impeller so I gave up on that then out came the hammer, whacked it a few times. Put it back together and no noise. 

I'll post some pictures here in a little while. Today is the beginning of week 5 of 12/12.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 26, 2011)

It's doing a gallon every 36 hours. Going to flush it out tomorrow. Going to be doing 2.5 tsp per gallon again. Seems to be the magic mix for this plant. 











































on a more shitty note. Damn fan is making that noise again. Will just end up tossing it after this grow and buying another. The perfectionist in my wants to pull it down and tear it apart again to see if I can fix it but I have to fight that off.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking real healthy so far


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 26, 2011)

Take the fan back apart and give it a shot of WD-40 on the bearings Ive had to do it with my blower twice over the last 10yrs she is still going strong...


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 26, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Take the fan back apart and give it a shot of WD-40 on the bearings Ive had to do it with my blower twice over the last 10yrs she is still going strong...


Ok thanks! Will do when light goes out.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 26, 2011)

Weekly photos.. Starting from sprout.

Sprout

Week 1

Week 2

Week 3

Week 4

Week 5

Week 6

Week 7

Week 8

Week 9


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice..............


----------



## CEEJR (Sep 27, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Thanks. You should get a journal going. Would be a lot easier for us fellow waterfarmers to help you


Journal will be up soon. Are you running an additional airstone in the bottom bucket? The sprout is growing like a weed in the waterfarm. I'm using a 250 watt MH for veg and a 250 watt HPS for flower in a HomeBox XS which has 4 sq feet of floorspace. SCROG screen is made and will be using the Flora Nova Bloom.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 27, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> Journal will be up soon. Are you running an additional airstone in the bottom bucket? The sprout is growing like a weed in the waterfarm. I'm using a 250 watt MH for veg and a 250 watt HPS for flower in a HomeBox XS which has 4 sq feet of floorspace. SCROG screen is made and will be using the Flora Nova Bloom.


Yea I have a 5" airstone in the bottom. Nice. Post a link when you get it going.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2011)

Liking the progression pics mr2!! Now's the time to be patient and let her thicken up and finish - when I reached that point, I started to worry that my 400w wasn't going to cut it in order to fill the buds out - but things will come together - looks like you're going to get a great harvest!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Liking the progression pics mr2!! Now's the time to be patient and let her thicken up and finish - when I reached that point, I started to worry that my 400w wasn't going to cut it in order to fill the buds out - but things will come together - looks like you're going to get a great harvest!


How long do you think it'll be? I was hoping around the 18th. Now starting to think it'll be closer to November.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2011)

It's really too hard to say - the best advise I can give at this point is to try and focus on something else right now and take your mind off the plant - I found that is one 'disadvantage' (if you want to call it that) of this growing style - what I mean by that, is since the waterfarm requires pretty much 'daily' attention right now, it's hard to see any progression since you see it every day, probably twice a day sometimes... So I found that doing something else to take my mind off of it helped me get through the seemingly 'slow' part of the grow. You've done all you can to keep her healthy - just let her go and do her thing! 

I haven't grown or seen anyone else grow that strain out, so I'm not sure what to expect as far as finishing time - just let'er do her thing at this point and try not to set a finishing date on it - a watched pot never boils! Good things are on the horizon - you've already set yourself up for a great finish!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> It's really too hard to say - the best advise I can give at this point is to try and focus on something else right now and take your mind off the plant - I found that is one 'disadvantage' (if you want to call it that) of this growing style - what I mean by that, is since the waterfarm requires pretty much 'daily' attention right now, it's hard to see any progression since you see it every day, probably twice a day sometimes... So I found that doing something else to take my mind off of it helped me get through the seemingly 'slow' part of the grow. You've done all you can to keep her healthy - just let her go and do her thing!
> 
> I haven't grown or seen anyone else grow that strain out, so I'm not sure what to expect as far as finishing time - just let'er do her thing at this point and try not to set a finishing date on it - a watched pot never boils! Good things are on the horizon - you've already set yourself up for a great finish!


A watched pot never boils haha. I have a picture mocking that.

I lol'd so hard the first time I seen it.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing really to say, it's drinking more and more everyday. It hasn't really ever drank a lot like others (a gallon in 24 hours) but it's getting close to that mark. Seems as if it's drinking a lot today. I topped it off this morning and it's already about 3/4 of a gallon low. So hopefully that means it'll start growing faster again. With "3" weeks left to go until the 8 week mark I'm thinking, almost 100% sure it'll be going a couple weeks longer than that. Unless I open the tent and it's gained a ton of weight overnight. Who knows. ppm is 1100 pH is 5.6


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking very nice bro you have done the best ive seen so far to this point then anyone i know of that used this grow technique..


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 29, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Looking very nice bro you have done the best ive seen so far to this point then anyone i know of that used this grow technique..


Pretty sure that's huge compliment coming from stinkbud, mr2shim. You def deserve it!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 29, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Looking very nice bro you have done the best ive seen so far to this point then anyone i know of that used this grow technique..





kriznarf said:


> Pretty sure that's huge compliment coming from stinkbud, mr2shim. You def deserve it!


Thanks both of you. I really didn't think it was that great. I really appreciate that.


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 29, 2011)

bad ass grow man, nice job on the scrog as well


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 29, 2011)

how much do you estimate you'll pull off of this grow?


----------



## james gordon (Sep 29, 2011)

hey man im half way through week6 of flower with same strain. i thought it was going to take longer too but within a few nights it really has packed on alot of weight and is deff going to be ready in 8 weeks. the smell is absolutly amazing!


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 29, 2011)

heyguy901 said:


> how much do you estimate you'll pull off of this grow?


No idea man, I'm hoping close to a pound but who knows. It'll have eto put on some serious weight to get near that mark. If I cut it down today I think i'd get a good 2-3 oz dried off it. Took a peak at the root sytem and it's monstrous, I was worried about root rot but everything looks really good down there and no smell of rot..


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 30, 2011)

Well well,.. drip ring clogged. Attempted to fix it. Like always that stupid plastic thing gets stuck in the tube. Ah well, I'm not gonna worry about it too much, I'll just pour some water over the hydroton every so often instead. Still drinking a gallon every 36 hours. Not really wanting much more than that. ppm was 1290 pH 5.8 Had a peak at the roots. They are monstrous. I was worried about the fact that it's not drinking a gallon every 24 hours due to mild root rot, but I didn't see any signs of that. I guess she is content with what she takes in. The root system is truly amazing, can't wait to cut it down to see it and snap some shots.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Sep 30, 2011)

any current pics? anxious to see how things are looking! what day of flower are you in?

widow


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 30, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> any current pics? anxious to see how things are looking! what day of flower are you in?
> 
> widow


Today is 39 days of 12/12. Things really aren't looking much different than they did Monday. (page 45 has Monday's pictures) The buds are getting fatter but only marginally. I'll post more pictures Monday. The difference should be noticeable by then.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 1, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Today is 39 days of 12/12. Things really aren't looking much different than they did Monday. (page 45 has Monday's pictures) The buds are getting fatter but only marginally. I'll post more pictures Monday. The difference should be noticeable by then.


When that stupid plastic peice gets stuck I use a coat hanger straigten it out and bend a hook at the tip make the hook skinny enough to go threw the plast hole in the center and the hook will grab it from the bottom.. this is a flaw with the system why GH has not just used a bigger peice of tubeing yet is beyond me.. you may be able to find a larger diameter tube from a home improvment store so getting stuck will not be a problem... 

Also when I have encounterd a clog 98% of the time its usally in the air line leading down to the fitting .. you can use a 14 gauge wire and run it threw the air line to disloge the clog that way you dont have to remove the whole colum..

I would try to get that top ring pumping, just pouring water over the top will not be enough unless you have time to do it every half hour.. hydro roots are difrent from soil roots.. they must not dry out.. there are alot of roots in that top bucket you will see when you clean it out... if they start to develope root rot it will effect the entire plant.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 1, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> When that stupid plastic peice gets stuck I use a coat hanger straigten it out and bend a hook at the tip make the hook skinny enough to go threw the plast hole in the center and the hook will grab it from the bottom.. this is a flaw with the system why GH has not just used a bigger peice of tubeing yet is beyond me.. you may be able to find a larger diameter tube from a home improvment store so getting stuck will not be a problem...
> 
> Also when I have encounterd a clog 98% of the time its usally in the air line leading down to the fitting .. you can use a 14 gauge wire and run it threw the air line to disloge the clog that way you dont have to remove the whole colum..
> 
> I would try to get that top ring pumping, just pouring water over the top will not be enough unless you have time to do it every half hour.. hydro roots are difrent from soil roots.. they must not dry out.. there are alot of roots in that top bucket you will see when you clean it out... if they start to develope root rot it will effect the entire plant.


Took your advice, made a clothes hanger hook, tried, failed. Took grow chamber out of res and had the help of my wife with her tiny hands fishing around in the res. She found it and the drip ring is just a dripping away now.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn, fix one problem another arises. Cheap ass ebay hps bulb is ALREADY cycling after what? 39 days of use. ~468 hours? What happened to 10,000.. Fuck ebay. Going to the hardware store to grab me a real 400w.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Oct 1, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Damn, fix one problem another arises. Cheap ass ebay hps bulb is ALREADY cycling after what? 39 days of use. ~468 hours? What happened to 10,000.. Fuck ebay. Going to the hardware store to grab me a real 400w.


Mine are like $12 at the hardware store.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 1, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> Mine are like $12 at the hardware store.


Yea, I got one for 15 bucks. Sylvania.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah it only works if its stuck in the tube.. once it hits the bottom res bucket your screwed glad to hear you did get it out and is pumping now.. you can also use Epoxy and glue the fitting peice to the colum tube.. there are alot of tricks to waterfarms but will know what to do next time


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 2, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yeah it only works if its stuck in the tube.. once it hits the bottom res bucket your screwed glad to hear you did get it out and is pumping now.. you can also use Epoxy and glue the fitting peice to the colum tube.. there are alot of tricks to waterfarms but will know what to do next time


Yea, I have a few ideas I'm going to try after this grow is done. I noticed the airstone I put in got ate up by the roots and more than likely isn't working at all. Either will take it out or glue it down.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 2, 2011)

It's grown a LOT this past week. More than I expected. Beginning to look like it'll be ready for a flush here in a week or two. Probably will be chopping it down on or slightly before Halloween.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 2, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> It's grown a LOT this past week. More than I expected. Beginning to look like it'll be ready for a flush here in a week or two. Probably will be chopping it down on or slightly before Halloween.


Great news man - can't wait to see!!


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 2, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> It's grown a LOT this past week. More than I expected. Beginning to look like it'll be ready for a flush here in a week or two. Probably will be chopping it down on or slightly before Halloween.


super exciting, mang


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 3, 2011)

So it's been 42 days of 12/12 now. I still think she's about a week or two behind. Didn't being to flower as soon as I had hoped but ah well! You will probably notice a little bit of burnt leaves on top, that's from when I lifted up the grow chamber to get he bottom piece of the drip ring out of the res. Got a bit too close to the light. Even in a cool tube these 400w HID's get hot! 

Onto the pictures. Will be draining the res and adding fresh nutes tomorrow. ppm is holding strong @ 1250 which is great. So probably 3-4 weeks total left on this grow.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice mate wicked scrog


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 3, 2011)

Downright pornographic. That plant is too sexy. Have you started to think about your next grow? Anything that you would change or do differently? Thoughts on your next strain? Cheers, mr2!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 3, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Downright pornographic. That plant is too sexy. Have you started to think about your next grow? Anything that you would change or do differently? Thoughts on your next strain? Cheers, mr2!


Thanks man! I'm still fiddling around with a strain to choose from. I have a few seeds here. Fem Nirvana ice, bubblelicious and a couple regular big bud. Don't think I'll be using them. I was looking at trainwreck or lsd. Not sure, I want to try another Holy Smoke seed. So much to choose from. I'm open to recommendation. I'd like something with a short flower, nice yield and great smoke, but don't we all? I want to try all of the strains really, diesel, white, purple ect.. I believe bubblelicious is a white strain and strawberry diesel is obviously a diesel strain. I'm not sure. 

Don't think I'm going to change much, I've been thinking about an 8 pack waterfarm converted to undercurrent system with each having it's own light and scrog screen. That would take a little while to completely build the way I'd want it but in the mean time I'm gonna stick with this setup. Will take a look at the airstone after I cut it down to determine if I'm gonna leave it in for next grow. I'm sure I will because I like the idea of the water "moving" in the res. I know with the drip ring it's moving but in my mind I don't think it's enough to prevent the water from being stagnate. Will glue it to the bottom of the bucket because I know it had a tendency to float and probably did and is now in the roots or something crazy. Might do like you did and get a bigger piece of pvc so the drip column isn't so hard to pull out and that piece gets stuck. I did notice the roots grow up around the column as well and it drips slower and slower despite being cleaned. 

Oh and I'm gonna grab a 5500k or 6500k MH bulb. The 4200k kinda blows for veg I think, not nearly enough blue.


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 3, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Thanks man! I'm still fiddling around with a strain to choose from. I have a few seeds here. Fem Nirvana ice, bubblelicious and a couple regular big bud. Don't think I'll be using them. I was looking at trainwreck or lsd. Not sure, I want to try another Holy Smoke seed. So much to choose from. I'm open to recommendation. I'd like something with a short flower, nice yield and great smoke, but don't we all? I want to try all of the strains really, diesel, white, purple ect.. I believe bubblelicious is a white strain and strawberry diesel is obviously a diesel strain. I'm not sure.
> 
> Don't think I'm going to change much, I've been thinking about an 8 pack waterfarm converted to undercurrent system with each having it's own light and scrog screen. That would take a little while to completely build the way I'd want it but in the mean time I'm gonna stick with this setup. Will take a look at the airstone after I cut it down to determine if I'm gonna leave it in for next grow. I'm sure I will because I like the idea of the water "moving" in the res. I know with the drip ring it's moving but in my mind I don't think it's enough to prevent the water from being stagnate. Will glue it to the bottom of the bucket because I know it had a tendency to float and probably did and is now in the roots or something crazy. Might do like you did and get a bigger piece of pvc so the drip column isn't so hard to pull out and that piece gets stuck. I did notice the roots grow up around the column as well and it drips slower and slower despite being cleaned.
> 
> Oh and I'm gonna grab a 5500k or 6500k MH bulb. The 4200k kinda blows for veg I think, not nearly enough blue.


Ha, sounds like we're thinking similar things. I'm def looking into undercurrent and RDWC systems myself. I have these Vanilla Kush beans that I've been excited to germ, but I did just get my hands on some White Fire that I may have to run first.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Oct 3, 2011)

looking good! great job.....I am coming in right behind ya on a few of my girls.....the LSD...all I can say is WOW.....u gotta try it! It's something else.......the smell, the bud sites....I will post pics later this week so you can see for yourself. The TD is coming along nicely too....but the LSD is my fav! I just put another TD, LSD, & Dianfem MobyDick - white widow x haze cross into flower with the current TD & LSD - she stretches though it's 52 inches tall!

widow


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking better and better mr2 - patience is paying off!! I'm sure they'll fill out quite a lot yet too...


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's my ghettoish refill contraption.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 4, 2011)

Figured I should post some night shots without the yellow washout. Also did a res changed, only 2 tsp this time.


----------



## Declectic (Oct 4, 2011)

how many days flowering is that? lookin killer!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 4, 2011)

Declectic said:


> how many days flowering is that? lookin killer!


err 42 of 12/12


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 4, 2011)

how many days of 12/12 do you plan on taking her


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 4, 2011)

Anywhere from 56-70. I don't think it'll need much more than that. Given it's growth in the past 2 weeks, I'm certain it'll finish no later than a week or two past it's said flower time.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 4, 2011)

Been looking at the trichs, most of them are cloudy. I seen quite a few amber. Wish the buds were bigger, but they are dense as shit. Thinking about flushing and running straight water until finish starting Monday.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice MR.. Love the night shots much easyier on the eyes then with the HPS ..


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking VERY good MR. Buds looks dense and tight. Gonna do a smoke report down the road?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 6, 2011)

nice..........


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, Chop down day is the 25th. A good 2.5 weeks is all she's gonna need. Buds are getting pretty fat now. A lot of the trichs are turning amber on the buds.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 8, 2011)

From reading through mr. Dayzt's awesome TD thread It think I'm going to do what he did and not flush until 2-3 days before chop. I've been dialing back ppms slowly for the past week or so and will continue to do so until that point. Res change on Tuesday I'll do only 1 tsp of nova bloom. Right now plant is at 1100ppm Slightly higher than the 950ppm nute water I filled and have been adding back with this week.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Oct 8, 2011)

How high did you end up going with the PPMs?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 8, 2011)

Hobgoblit said:


> How high did you end up going with the PPMs?


1500 I think


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 8, 2011)

afresshstar said:


> http://ledgrowspot.blogspot.com/


Don't spam that crap in grow journals having nothing to do with LED.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe I'm crazy paranoid but my plant is looking a little "light" to be almost 7 weeks into 12/12. I was looking at Scottyballs and ottermunky's grows and theirs looked to be so much further along that mine do. Opinions?


----------



## james gordon (Oct 8, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-1672.html

check it out mr shim 51 days i chop them


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 9, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Maybe I'm crazy paranoid but my plant is looking a little "light" to be almost 7 weeks into 12/12. I was looking at Scottyballs and ottermunky's grows and theirs looked to be so much further along that mine do. Opinions?


 Plant looks great but if you think it's light might be from the cooltube. You can really see the light dispersion pattern in the first pic. It seems to be focused on one area of the plant.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 9, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> Plant looks great but if you think it's light might be from the cooltube. You can really see the light dispersion pattern in the first pic. It seems to be focused on one area of the plant.


That's what the camera does to the image. I have it focused on the center of the picture. If I stood back further to where it was focusing on the entire tent you'd see how bright the light really is. There isn't really any dark spots in the tent, which kind of baffles my mind a bit. Maybe it's the strain.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 10, 2011)

Trimmed off 3 oz of fan leaves to see if the lower sites can get some more growth before I cut it down. Won't be posting any pictures for a little bit. Otherwise things are doing great.


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice to see that things are going great. Missed some weeks but I'm back and watching


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking Great I wanna see the final results of this its making me want to get a waterfarm


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 11, 2011)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> Looking Great I wanna see the final results of this its making me want to get a waterfarm


This grow probably won't be as great as I imagined it would. For some reason the sites didn't fill in like they should. Will be growing Nirvana Ice after this, maybe that will do better. Regardless of final weight she's going to be some great smoke. No doubt about that. Chop day is still 2 weeks down the road so I'm sure she'll put on some more weight by then.


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 11, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> This grow probably won't be as great as I imagined it would. For some reason the sites didn't fill in like they should. Will be growing Nirvana Ice after this, maybe that will do better. Regardless of final weight she's going to be some great smoke. No doubt about that. Chop day is still 2 weeks down the road so I'm sure she'll put on some more weight by then.


Don't be so hard on yourself man. That plant looks ridiculous! I'm sure you'll be surprised in the end.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 11, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself man. That plant looks ridiculous! I'm sure you'll be surprised in the end.


 Thanks for the support, everyone but me seems to think it'll do fine. My wife said the same thing, I'm being too hard on myself.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

I think your girl looks absoluetly gorgeous. I agree with your wife, you are WAY too hard on yourself... m.. what i see are massive buds that are getting really fat.. and they will just get fatter and fatter and fatter and bigger and bigger...


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think your girl looks absoluetly gorgeous. I agree with your wife, you are WAY too hard on yourself... m.. what i see are massive buds that are getting really fat.. and they will just get fatter and fatter and fatter and bigger and bigger...


Thanks for the kind words. With that I bring a few pictures..


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking VERY nice mr2shim! Keep it up, I'm confident you will have an awesome harvest!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2011)

ahhhhh, how beautiful. those are going to be MASSIVE, this harvest trim is going to be amazingly easy as i picture your buds getting bigger with only a few leaves to trim off here and there. The kinda harvest we all dream about.. huge buds, massive yeild and trimmed up super fast. It seems to me you picked an exellent waterfarm scrog strain! Nice decision making dude! im pulling my hair out trying to decide on what the right strain to waterfarm for me should be.
is your water ph'd or do you have an RO system? thanks
ambz


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahhhhh, how beautiful. those are going to be MASSIVE, this harvest trim is going to be amazingly easy as i picture your buds getting bigger with only a few leaves to trim off here and there. The kinda harvest we all dream about.. huge buds, massive yeild and trimmed up super fast. It seems to me you picked an exellent waterfarm scrog strain! Nice decision making dude! im pulling my hair out trying to decide on what the right strain to waterfarm for me should be.
> is your water ph'd or do you have an RO system? thanks
> ambz


You're too kind amber. I use non pH'd distilled water. I've been thinking it will be an easy trim. I'm amazed at how much weight she has put on in the past week, and to think she's going another 11 days, should be a lot bigger.


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahhhhh, how beautiful. those are going to be MASSIVE, this harvest trim is going to be amazingly easy as i picture your buds getting bigger with only a few leaves to trim off here and there. The kinda harvest we all dream about.. huge buds, massive yeild and trimmed up super fast. It seems to me you picked an exellent waterfarm scrog strain! Nice decision making dude! im pulling my hair out trying to decide on what the right strain to waterfarm for me should be.
> is your water ph'd or do you have an RO system? thanks
> ambz


Ha, I was the same way! Couldn't make up my mind for the life of me. I'm sure you'll be super pleased with your final pick.


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 14, 2011)

Another 11 days you say? Those are going to be some seriously fat buds! Have a chance to peep them under a microscope? Curious as to where your trichomes are at...

Looking so hot!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 14, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Another 11 days you say? Those are going to be some seriously fat buds! Have a chance to peep them under a microscope? Curious as to where your trichomes are at...
> 
> Looking so hot!


Thanks kriz! I've been looking at them under a microscope everyday. I see next to no clear. I bet 75% of them are clear and a good 20% are amber and prolly 5% clear.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 14, 2011)

What do you guys think? Cut it down Tuesday or let it go another week? I obviously would like to cut it down this coming Tuesday, but I'm not sure if I should let it go another week or not.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 14, 2011)

If you truly have %20 amber trichs, it may be time to cut it this Tuesday, but have you done any flushing yet?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> If you truly have %20 amber trichs, it may be time to cut it this Tuesday, but have you done any flushing yet?


I did a flush like 2 weeks into flowering, other than that I haven't yet.


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 15, 2011)

If you're already at 20% amber, I would start your flush asap and chop tuesday, but that's just me. Some people like to go to 50% amber. I wouldn't let it go beyond that though.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

your trichs will continue to degrade (from thc to cbn/cbd) and turn amber after chopping and curing too.

Thought i should mention that, as some people sometimes over look this.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

if the trichs are that amber.. its got to get the chop! i cant believe it.. this went by so quickly... im so excited! whats next whats next? we can start our waterfarms at the same time maybe.
that would be so much fun.! take care shimsters..lol


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> if the trichs are that amber.. its got to get the chop! i cant believe it.. this went by so quickly... im so excited! whats next whats next? we can start our waterfarms at the same time maybe.
> that would be so much fun.! take care shimsters..lol


Thinking about starting Nirvana Ice in 2-3 weeks after these are dry. I'm actually going to chop it Thursday. Draining res, flushing and filling with straight water right now. Going to unplug light tonight.  Although I'd like to grow VK if I could get a seed in time. Doubtable but who knows.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 17, 2011)

Last pics before harvest.


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 17, 2011)

I can say that it's been an enjoyable ride 

Nice grow mate


----------



## xgiovanni03x (Oct 17, 2011)

Great Grow Journal man, gotta luv Waterfarm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

simply DDDDD lishous.. those buds are so fat and chunky. yummy yummy.. +rep for a very impressive grow and documentation. 
I will look foward to your future adventures with the amazing waterfarm scrog!!! 
take care 
amber


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Well done, sir!


----------



## Richard4vt (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice scrog mr2shim!

everything looks great. I will be very pleased to get similar results....I'm impatiently awaiting harvest pictures. I'm very curious to see how much you yield, as our setups our so similar and we both are doing one plant scrogged under a 400.

Keep it up, I'm subbed

-Peace-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey shimmy!!!HARVEST PARTY
Today is Harvest day right? 
I wonder if your chopping her down right now..?.. please take lots of pictures for us... like the rootball and stuff.. i wanna see eVERything! im so excited for you i bet your having so much fun... 
i will be patiently waiting for all the grand news you have to tell... 
take it easy 
Amber


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, started @ 9:30ish finished around 12:30. Not too bad like you said it didn't take long to trim. I'll post pictures here in a little while. Still cleaning up. I will say I didn't take any pictures of the root system in the grow chamber as it was not big at all. The roots in the res were much more impressive.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

wow!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!! that was super fast .. 
you must be so happy, i cant wait to see the pictures... 
did you smoke any of her yet...? whats it like? scissor hash? hahahha...awesome mr.shim!!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope, haven't smoked any and don't plan on doing so until it's all dry I'm going to be making some cannabutter. I think I have a good 1 oz of trimmings once they dry.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 20, 2011)

Not as much bud as I had hoped. Hopefully this Nirvana Ice will work better in scrog. I didn't take many pictures, too busy trimming this thing. I'll take more once they dry out and post a quick post dry smoke report.


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey there mr2 - great harvest pics! I noticed you have your circ fan pointed right at your hanging buds (not sure if it's running or not..) - you may want to move it away or your buds will dry too fast... just a tip from experience. =)

I'm not going guess at your dry-weight, but regardless you should have some real quality bud there - congrats!!!!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea it's on, I was kinda iffy about it so I'll go turn it off. My guess at the dry weight is 7-8 oz. A lot of the mains were 1-1.5oz wet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

mr.shimy..that is outstanding dude..what an amazing plant....that root system is INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!! i wonder if its useful for anything now..compost? ..its so massive and impressive.
i love the way you utilized the scrog frame to hang the finished product..thats kinda poetic and beautiful..the buds look super potent, dense and packed full of a wickedness im sure. 
awesome grow.. a lot of fun to watch and so inspirational. Thanks for all your hard work taking pictures, documenting, giving feedback, helping others... your a stand up guy shimster.. Enjoy your smoke...i wish i could...lol...
take it easy
Amber


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, I plan on doing a journal of equal or greater documentation for the Nirvana Ice*. The star meaning I might grow something else if I get a seed in time.


----------



## Declectic (Oct 21, 2011)

Lookin killer!!! can't wait to see the final weigh in!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 21, 2011)

Help me pick a strain. Not growing Ice.

I'm down to 3 choices. 

DNA Genetics: RockLock
Green House: Train Wreck
Green House: Great White Shark


----------



## malignant (Oct 21, 2011)

you did an amazing job!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 22, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Help me pick a strain. Not growing Ice.
> 
> I'm down to 3 choices.
> 
> ...


Word of warning - I tried my Rocklock seed (reg) from DNA a few grows ago and it was a male - found out afterwards that a lot of peeps had issues with a low fem percentage from that strain.. If you got the seed from Attitude about a year ago or less, there's a good chance it's from the same batch.


----------



## The Sativa Squirell (Oct 22, 2011)

Great white shark is a MASSIVE yielder..MASSIVE!!....did thier original seeds years ago, was amazing..few years back ranthe fem GWS, dogcrap..stick with non-fems...amazing how diff the two were..btw, i running holys SD right now about foot tall


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2011)

Hell yea! Nice man!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 22, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Word of warning - I tried my Rocklock seed (reg) from DNA a few grows ago and it was a male - found out afterwards that a lot of peeps had issues with a low fem percentage from that strain.. If you got the seed from Attitude about a year ago or less, there's a good chance it's from the same batch.


Thanks I changed my mind again since I posted that. I have no idea what I'm growing. 



The Sativa Squirell said:


> Great white shark is a MASSIVE yielder..MASSIVE!!....did thier original seeds years ago, was amazing..few years back ranthe fem GWS, dogcrap..stick with non-fems...amazing how diff the two were..btw, i running holys SD right now about foot tall


Thanks for the advice. You should get a journal going with your SD.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Oct 22, 2011)

grow out Barney's Farm LSD....... I am at Day 47 of Flowering : Tangerine Dream, *LSD*, (Pineapple Express / White Widow - flushing tonight - chop in week or so....). I will post updated pics of the current status. Nice journal & grow once again!

widow


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 23, 2011)

Like I said, it's not as good as I was hoping. Not sure why but it was "only" 5 1/8 oz dry. Dried pretty quick. Always have humidity issues with drying. Not bad for my first time with hydroponics, waterfarm, HID lights and scrog, lol. Thinking I may get the Ice going here in the next few days.


----------



## malignant (Oct 24, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Help me pick a strain. Not growing Ice.
> 
> I'm down to 3 choices.
> 
> ...


We did Rocklock for a couple years! its amazing! super stoney, couchlock, mad munchy inducing herb. Has a peculiar smell, like rubber and gasoline, and tastes like raw earth. creeper Short fat bushes well worth the $$ go organic with her though

Mandala has kalichackra again, its also an amazing strain, no ceiling, no tolorance.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> help me pick a strain. Not growing ice.
> 
> I'm down to 3 choices.
> 
> ...


trainwreck!!!!!!!!
this strain is wicked!!!! one of my favorites. A true classic knock you on your ass stoned stoned high..you cant go wrong with this one!! i would love to see you monster this one out shim...


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I will grow these after the Ice. I've got it in some rockwool seeing if it'll crack. (This is how I germ btw works well) I don't really feel like waiting minimum 10 days to get a seed. I should have bought one sooner. I'll post some pictures of the bud in the jars (10 pint jars) when I upload them. Had my wife sample a tiny piece last night she said it was pretty good. Might try some for myself here soon.


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 24, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I think I will grow these after the Ice. I've got it in some rockwool seeing if it'll crack. (This is how I germ btw works well) I don't really feel like waiting minimum 10 days to get a seed. I should have bought one sooner. I'll post some pictures of the bud in the jars (10 pint jars) when I upload them. Had my wife sample a tiny piece last night she said it was pretty good. Might try some for myself here soon.


Yeah, I've had trouble with germing in paper towels myself. Been germing all my new stuff in rockwool cubes like yourself. Eight of the nine White Fire I germed recently popped that way. Also, I've heard good things about Ice. It should tide you over until you figure out what you want to grow next. If it was between those three, I'd go with the GWS. I've read great things about it. Rocklock is probably a solid strain. DNA doesn't put out much that isn't great. I've had a lot of Trainwreck over the years, love it, but when you're a hobbiest grower, I feel like there is no reason not to constantly try new strains. As I type this, I realize that Train may be new to you, in which case, ignore my last statement, it's great!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 24, 2011)

I haven't sampled that many strains since I've joined the realm of cannabis. I'm pretty rookie actually. I just love trying new things and one day I was smoking with my wife and was like "hey! I should grow!" and I did. I'll probably go with GWS to be honest. I like what I read and hear, then maybe trainwreck and by then I hope to have a nice 8 pot undercurrent system with each having it's own light and screen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr. shimsters ..that idea of growing the ice sounds good. Anything you grow will be amazing im sure of it. Because you love and take care of your girls so well. I wish you would grow the Trainwreck though, to be honest.. not alot of peeps do on RIU grow her. BUT i did have a friend, Wowgrow, Now in Uni.. that grew a monster this past summer. He was really happy with her results and everyone was super impressed. I will try to find you some pictures of his girl to let you see how amazing she was. I remember how he would talk about how stinky she was.. i mean really really really stinky .. thats a good sign of some potent dope!
Are you going to contiune this journal? 
I think i best do the rockwool like you and kriz.. i have never done that before.. is it easy..? 
take care
Amber


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 25, 2011)

No I'm gonna make a new journal. It's easy to germ in rockwool just wet it. It's basically like planting a seed in dirt outside. The ice seed has cracked but no tap root has came out yet so I dunno if it's a dud or not. I'll give it another day or so, if not it looks like it'll be time to buy a seed. hrmm trainwreck or GWS. Times like these I wish I had a warehouse to fill with anything I want.

Oh I almost forgot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

TRAINWRECK grown by WOWGROW...pretty sweet huh??


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 25, 2011)

ooh that looks so nice. The calyx are HUGE, yea the Ice cracked and I see the tap root popping out so I threw it under a little 13w cfl for now. Still rinsing the hydroton to get as much of that dirt and old nutes out as I can. Probably will get a journal going in a week or so.


----------



## snap1234 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi mr2shim, followed your journal all the way though and congrats on doing an awesome job, with what looks to be great results. I was wondering how long did you dry before moving the buds into the jar, and did you dry on a clothesline and then move to a drying rack or did you just dry on a line the whole time before going into jars? Thanks, and great grow, definitely looking forward to your next one!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 25, 2011)

They dried for about 5-6 days before going into the jar, like I said earlier I have humidity issues and the buds always dry really fast so I threw them into the jar a bit earlier than most would. They're curing really well so far though. Buds have a mixture of a pungent/strawberry smell and they are amazingly sticky, last grow they weren't anywhere near this sticky.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice nugs Shim. Looks like they were rolled in pure sugar cane!!

Doing anything special to germ in rockwool? Interesting.


----------



## snap1234 (Oct 26, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> They dried for about 5-6 days before going into the jar, like I said earlier I have humidity issues and the buds always dry really fast so I threw them into the jar a bit earlier than most would. They're curing really well so far though. Buds have a mixture of a pungent/strawberry smell and they are amazingly sticky, last grow they weren't anywhere near this sticky.


Cool, thanks for the info. They sure do look sticky too. Will you be making bubble out of the trim?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 26, 2011)

snap1234 said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. They sure do look sticky too. Will you be making bubble out of the trim?


Not this time. I made cannabutter instead. Used some natural butter from the whole foods store which has tons of fat in it.. ++ Haven't made anything with it yet, that's the wife's job as I can't cook lol. I used a little over a oz of dried trim with 1 lb of butter.



Fuzznutz said:


> Nice nugs Shim. Looks like they were rolled in pure sugar cane!!
> 
> Doing anything special to germ in rockwool? Interesting.


Nope, I just wet the rockwool with distilled water, drop the seed in, put it in a container with a top then put it in the dark. Has worked every time.


----------



## machnak (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmmmmm....buuuud-daaaah!


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 26, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Nope, I just wet the rockwool with distilled water, drop the seed in, put it in a container with a top then put it in the dark. Has worked every time.


I've heard some decent arguments for not using distilled or RO water for seedlings. The reasoning being that the lack of minerals in the water can actually pull nutrients away from the seedling's on-board stores. Depending on the quality of your tap water, it may not be a bad option, already having a little calcium and magnesium in it. Though it probably wouldn't hurt to let it sit out for a good 24 so the chlorine can evaporate. I've been germing my seedlings in rockwool with PH'd tap water and it's been working out just fine, but my tap water is pretty clean (about 50 ppm.) All of that said, mr2shim has clearly been doing well with distilled water, so the warnings I've read could be overstated. 

Wish I could come have a taste of that Strawberry Diesel, mr2! Those nugs are looking too damn good.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG smoke report already! Well it's been 9 days since harvest day (lol) I've already dried and cured it a bit. I put them in jars Sunday? so not quite 7 days since and wow. It's some good shit! It's not harsh by any means (I only use bongs) I will throw some in a pipe to see how harsh it really is but so far it burns so smooth. It doesn't burn too quick either. I'm not really exactly sure what else to say, I'd say the high right now is about a 7/10 the bag appeal is 9/10 smell is still kinda leafy which is obviously going to still be there in this stage. You can tell it still has a ways to go with curing but the high comes on mild so mild then it hits you really hard. I used a 12" bong last night and I really couldn't tell any difference between that and my little stubby mini bong as far as harshness. Taste, I really don't taste anything, def can tell it's not grown in soil (I don't like the earthy taste) so it's a plus for me. My wife says she can really taste a strong strawberry flavor. I haven't smoked enough of it yet to really say only two bowls. It's def something I want to try to grow again. It's a really uppy trippy high. Overall I'm pleased with it. I'd recommend it to anyone.

A bit on growing in hydro. I was really curious to know how it would taste and look back at all the stuff we've had over the past I now really notice which ones were grown in soil and which weren't. To me soil grown seems to be quit a bit harsher. I will be saving a little piece and storing it away for a few years.

And for those who are subbed up with this journal, my new journal is in my signature so click away! Thanks for following me with my HS: SD. Much appreciation with all the help and kind words from everyone. See you on the other side.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice write up, nice grow MR2. Heading over to your new project now to get subb'ed up.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice Grow I Will Follow the next one.Im Currently reading 2 others.I ALREADY Have My WF Rinising The Hydrotons.My Cab Is Finished and My Seeds Should Be Here in About A Week.I'm Looking Forwards To Eveyone's In Put.By The Way How Do You Sub A Journal.I Currently Bookmark Them.Peace Out


----------

